# The Hopeful Muskateers....part 3



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home 

Good luck & take care  

Natasha x


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks Natasha,

Hi Laura - hope your head's not too bad from all the socialising wine  .... Did you get any further with the dress? I'm not much help I'm afraid as I'm not much of a dress buyer - now ask me to recommend some walking boots or ski gloves and I'm your woman, but posh frocks - sorry no go. Would love to see a piccy though when you get it! Shame abot Derby although I can understand decision. Give Tim a nudge from me won't you as I'm so impatient about you moving 'up North'.

Hi Katey and Tracy   .

Feet are throbbing a bit today - went out shopping, followed by cleaning and tidying and laundry - phew. Off to bed soon....

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hay Lily.  I'm not a posh frock girl either, thats the problem.. I'm always in jeans... even on a night out I just put a nice top on with my jeans.. But this wedding is dead posh, they are all really rich and I'm in panic as hate dresses.  Thinking maybe a trouser suit?  I'll hit the shops maybe next weekend, its not really that far away now.

Had a nice evening, although bit tired today.  we got up and went for a nice stroll today and over the country park in all the mud! I thought of you and how proud you would be of me out walking!! Was great fun and cleared my head after all that booze!!

Katey - Hows your lady garden?

Tracey - Hope your doing ok.. thinking of you. XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Evening Laura,
Good to hear of your walk - bravo!!   

Nothing too exciting from me today. Some friends popped round this morning. Then planted some apple trees that have been in waiting for a few months. Other than that trying to sort the house out - can't believe how much junk we've got.... By the way I thought Jack's present was really cute.  

Hi Katey and Tracy.

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Lily-Pops!

I just finished work early today and went to the shops and tried on about a million dresses... all of which looked stupid!  

You need to slow down my dear.. planting trees! You are 8 months pregnant!! Really!

Yeah Jacks pressie is cute... I hope tim posted it today!  I'll be very excited shopping for Rosie... there is so much more choice for little girls.. I must admit I nearly bought her something when I was in Brighton but being supersticious I didn't... But I'm always happy to shop (well as long as its not for dresses!!)

So is the bathroom done?  photos??

And has your new phone arrived? I need to sort out how to send photos on my phone asap.. you have to make a connection or something?!  What did you get in the end?

Hi Katey and Tracey -


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura!
Good idea to get organised with the phone - that way you can send a photo of you in your new dress from the changing room and either Katey or I can give our honest opinion  .

Yes, we've got the new phone - a sony ericsson. I just need to work out how to do everything on it and add everyone's numbers. I want to add a special ringtone too as it rang today in the public loos at Homebase and I didn't even recognise it - thought it was a customer announcement coming on.... 

Anyway - update from me. Went to clinic today and her head's not yet engaged, although it's down. I have been booked in for a sweep   if nothing happens! Scarey stuff. Will keep you updated....

Off for dinner now. DH is cooking and he's just called. Love Lily. xx


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

hey chicas

How are you all?? Lily, you sound as active as ever - I give up!!!!! And is the bathroom done?? I'm guessing so. Do you have any more clinics etc before the big day Engaged yet??

Laura - posh frocks are my forte!!!! It depends what you are looking for but I always think that Coast and Karen Millen are great frock places - plus you can wear them over and over. I do agree that a trouser suit rocks and I always prefer that option....except it is impossible to find a black dinner suit (like men wear with shiny lapels etc) for women. Drives me mad.

Hi Tracy - hope you are doing well and i'm thinking about you lots.

Have you ever seen so much rain It is shocking! Mind you it means that all robin's tennis matches are cancelled so he is here rather than off somewhere else. 

My ladygarden is in a bad bad way. I am thinking about getting a cosmetic surgeon to re-stitch as it is such a mess. The nhs do not do re-stitching - well, their initial stitches have given way and left a gaping chasm! The infection is not subsiding at all and it hurts like hell to pee or sit. Now I am afflicted with a broken glass pain when pooping so no guesses what that is! Yep, it's great in katey foof land!

Anyone watching Big Brother

Hugs - Katey xxx


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Sorry Lily you posted at the same time so ignore my ?'s re: engagement.

Won't be long before Isabella pops down into position!!

K


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Hope you like Jack's pic. It was one that he took for the front of Robin's fathers day card...I think he looks a real cutey in it!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh we are all here (well nearly... just missing our Tracey)!!!

Katey - I think we need to get your girls bits sorted out.    Its not sounding too good down there.  What did your Dr say?  Surely if its all coming apart they need o do something??  
I went to Coast today and did see a dress I quite like but really wanted a second opinion.... maybe I can post it here if they have a webiste?

Lily - Whats a sweep?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Katey - Lovely pic!!!    He looks tiny!!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Lovely to hear from you Katey and Jack looks so beautiful and innocent! I agree that a private consultation regarding your lady garden would be a good idea - it sounds awful and at least a second opinion would be worthwhile.

Laura - A sweep is where they basically   (well at my hospital anyway) do an internal examination and "sweep" a finger around the cervix with the aim of separatating the membranes. This releases prostaglandins, which may kick-start your labour, hopefully within 48 hours. I asked what type of curry works instead! Have also informed DH that sex may be on the agenda to do some useful 'kick-start' attempts - romantic aren't I?!

Must get to bed. Night night. Love Lily. xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi girls

I am still alive  I am keeping up with your news, honest - just not got time at the moment to do lots of posting as I am having difficulty being alone, therefore spending lots of time at my mums who hasn't got t'internet!!

*Katey * - Wow, Jack is just gorgeous! Good enough to eat!! You are so blessed    

*Lily * - I reckon you will never slow down!!! Hopefully little flower's head will engage shortly and you won't have to go through that sweep thingy! Yack! Sounds scary!

*Laura * - hun, have you tried Karen Millen shop for a dress? I know they are a bit on the expensive side, but on the plus side she only makes 2 of each size so chances of anyone else having one the same is very slim! Also, they are gorgeously cut, hang lovely and last for ever! I bought one for a wedding two years ago and I am still wearing it now!

Not much news from me. Still signed off work and still not really eating properly. Getting slightly better now, thankfully I have a very supportive GP! I am still on the diazepam and prozac and now I am on special drinks to stop malnutrition! Not that that's likely as I was a big lass to start with!!!   He said they are just to ensure my body is getting the correct nutrients until the eating thing comes back!

Love you all lots, and haven't forgetten any of you for one minute
Love
Tracy
xxxxxxxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Tracy!   Good to hear you've got those nutient packed drinks. Even overweight people (and I don't think you are from your photos) can be malnourished. Imagine someone eating nothing but crisps and biscuits (some children really do!) - they're hardly going to be having many antioxidants to keep body and mind well balanced. Maybe the drinks will even help you feel stronger .... Thinking of you and just wish there was more we could do for you.  

Hi Laura and Katey   .

Trying deperately to catch up on VAT and payroll again before the action begins.... Better get back to it I suppose.

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Tracey - You sound a little brighter, we know you won't forget us.. I will check out Karen Millen. 

Lily - VAT.... Yawn yawn!!  

Katey - I'm worrying about your garden!  Is it possible for your womb to fall out with the big gaping hole??  We need to get it sorted!

Started getting a migraine last night and its been around al day.  Not sure if its hormonal or its too much red wine at the weekend. I'm off to the gym, think maybe a swim and steam may help a little?  Or may just make it worse! AF is a few days late so even though i know its not possible I keep poking my boobs just in case there has been a  miracle and I'm preg!  Why do I put myself through this?

Am off work tom as fridge is being delivered... can't wait to have a fridge again!!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

So who won - you or Tim? Hope you had a good swim. Lily. xx


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Good evening

What has this very wet Tuesday brought to you all??

Laura - please post the coast dress piccy. I LOVE their clothes and my ambition is to fit into one of their frocks in the future sometime. Thanks for your concern re my crown jewels...I do not think that anything can fall out (although someone I knew had a prolapsed womb after giving birth and that did drop through - yuk!!). Robin just had a look for me and he said that there is some healing going on but he thinks that the opening is longer than it was. So I am considering  
a trip to a cosmetic surgeon for some designer garden work...landscaping if you like!!!!!!!!!!!

Lily - when is the sweep booked in for At 36.4 weeks surely not just yet if labour can happen in 48 hrs?!!! Are you ok about it all Ready I think, considering how fit and active you are, it will be a walk in the park for you. I am so excited that Isabella will be here soon!

Tracy - Hey sweets! You are wise not to be alone right now...it's good to have that moral support. It's also great that you are taking the drinks as they will give you lots if nourishment. Thanks for your lovely comments about Jack....I know that I am blessed by God and I am super positive that you will share in that blessing with your own magic bundle one day soon. That's what I am praying for!

Hey Kim

I am off to bed to rest my garden. Jack has to go to hospital tomorrow for another jaundice check although it is going and they assure me he is fine. We also have to register his birth tomorrow and we are having last minute panics that Jack is the right name for him....it is, and we won't change it now...but after tomorrow that's it. Oooh decisions decisions!!!!

Cannot believe that the Midlands are so badly flooded but we have very little here - I must be in a protected area!!!

Ok...nighty night all

Katey xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Still got my bad head.  

Me and Tim are not talking either as he had a go at me as the fridge is being delivered next wed not today!! Ops!  So he disappeared out on his bike all day.  I went to the shops and got my wedding outfit... not convinced its the right on but hay! I'll take a pic and post it.

Feeling really tearful and sad, was thinking about us getting the wedding invitation a few months ago and Tim was saying that hopefully I will have a nice bump by the time the wedding is here.  Well he is kinda correct... I'm a bit fat at the moment!  I guess AF must be on its way as I'm so teary.  God knows whats happening with my hormones at the moment?!

Anyway I have a couple of things to type for work tom so best get on.

Hope you girls are doing ok. XXX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh Laura!   I thought it was only me who made mistakes like that. Is Tim back? Can't wait to see the  new dress....

Hi Katey, So when's your appointment with the surgeon? I don't like to think of you leaving it too long.... Is must be soo painful. Has the bleeding stopped? How did Jack get on at clinic? Regarding my sweep - it's booked for 09 July (38+3), then full on induction 3 days later if no action. I'm the scared one now!

Off to make a cd compilation and to work out how to add my favourite song to my mobile as a ringtone - you guys know how?

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lily - Why are you having an induction? I thought that was only if you were late??


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Yes why are you being induced before 40 weeks Is Isabella Rose getting too big

Jack had a hideous day...3 needes inserted into veins in his tiny hands to get blood. He screamed and then fell asleep!! I cried like a baby!!!!! Anyway...liver function is normal and jaundice levels going down. Just waiting for kidney tests but I am happy that they will be ok too (please God).

As for the bleeding...still going. Joy. 3 weeks tomorrow and still bleeding.
I am off to the hospital in the morning to have a look see at my stitches and then when they are done with me I will get a surgeon involved.

Laura pops - don't you fret about that teensy mistake. Hell we all make them! As for the bump...it will come and you will look a real peach. But enjoy wearing the dress without the bump and show off your lovely figure! And, get sloshed at the wedding!!!

K xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Tim didn't like the dress so having to take it back and start again.  

Katey - Glad little Jack is better... we just need to get staretd on you now!  Tim has just admitted that Jacks parcel is still sitting on his desk at work!    He promises he will post it tomorrow!

Tracey - how are you doing? 

Lily - Who's the compilation CD for?

I feel shattered for some reason so am heading to bed. Night lovely ladies.X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Wow - you're both on! Although sweet dreams to Laura  .

I'm being induced pre-39 weeks due to my sugar levels, although the baby is steadily growing on the 50th centile (so pretty perfect) and they're not worried, apparently there's a larger risk of still birth if I go over 39 weeks. Bit worrying that is though as the full induction is booked for 38 weeks and 6 days!

I'm hoping with plenty of crouching/bending/curries/sex - (any other tips welcome!) that we won't need too much intervention - fingers crossed. Amazing isn't it - I've spent 9 months praying she'll stay where it's warm and cosy and now I'm praying she gets a move on....

Laura - sorry about the dress - can Tim go shopping with you for his 'on the spot' opinion - might save some time and hassle? The cd is for me  ! - I do love putting them together. Every holiday we've been on has a compilation cd to go along with it. Brings back lovely memories....

Katey - so sorry to read what Jack had to go through - good results though thank goodness. Glad you're off to hospital tomorrow for yourself - hope they can make things more comfortable.

Off to bed now. Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Lily - Rosie is definately going to arrive early! Great! Can't wait! Rasberryleaf tea brings on labour too apparently and its lovely!    Oh and Tim has promised to come dress shopping with me.. although I know it will be a nightmare.. he hates shops! How are you feeling about the birth?  You've not really mentioned it.. you feeling ok?  You are so fit she will prob pop out and you'll be back to work pulling up trees the same afternoon!    Don't forget to text us!  

Katey - You need me and my needle and thread to pay you a visit?    You remember when I had that little ulcer thing in my garden after cycling... that was so painful really can't imagine how sore you must be.  Lily.. maybe you should try to stretc yours a little now??!! 

Tracey - How are you sweetness?  Are you feeling a little brighter?

So once Rosie is here are we going to have a meet up!  Its not fair you will both have a bubba to cuddle and I've just got the cats!! I want a cuddle too!!! Please!!!!


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Laura - ouch!!! Stay away with your needle!!! Look on the bright side - the cats do not keep you up all night!

Lily - Try hoovering...that's what started me!!!

Hi Tracy

Cream crackered so off to bed...just wanted to say a quick Hi!!

Katey xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lily - you always here? where are you... if labour here I've not had a text!!!!

I'm drunk... ops...... hope youa ll ok.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Evening ladies! How's the head Laura??   No text 'cos I'm still waiting....

Hi Katey - I've spent the whole week hoovering and cleaning!! Before we put anything crib up etc, I've been on my hands and knees cleaning the wooden floors and skirting boards etc. Not sure any amount of physical work is going to bring her on. Pre clinic on Monday I picked up 500 plants and when the dr said I'd be induced in 2 weeks I joked that I shall have to start picking up 1000 at a time instead (anything to avoid intervention) - he looked a bit puzzled.

Anyway, my new phone has crashed and is going back, so beginneth the search again  . All I want is a flip phone with a decent camera - thought modern life was supposed to be easier and full of choice.... Not on pay as you go apparently....

Hope you are both well. Hi Tracy  .

Love Lily. xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Morning girls 

I am still here, just not getting online as much - BUT mum and dad have now gone on holiday for a week so I cant spend as much time with my mum, therefore I will get online a bit more now, if that makes sense?

*Lily* - can't believe little flower isn't here yet! I was convinced I was going to log on this morning to see news of her arrival!! Just can't wait to meet her! I reckon an extra spicy chilli is in order!

*Katey * - How's the gorgeous gorgeous Jack? Hope you are both well hun

*Laura* - hey - I wont have a bubba to cuddle either except my darling Stan, so we can hug each other!!!! (in a friendly, non lesbian way of course  )

Love to you all, as always
Tracy
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Tracey - I'm always here for a hug my lovely Tracey!!   
Glad you'll be around more... although I guess its nice to have your mummy around. Wish I was close to mine.  

Katey - Hows the bits and bobs? I was waiting for the tube last night and they said 'mind the gap' and i thought of you!!    

Lily - Hows all the sex/ lifting/ curries and Raspberry tea coming along?? Any twinges?  How are you feeling?  I hope you don't have to have a sweep... don't ike the sound of that!  

Well I told you I told my boss I can't cope any more and am looking for other work... wel he met with me on Tuesday and asked me what he could do to make me stay and I said... less work, more staff etc and then he had an emergency meeting with his boss who has agree to give me an extra social work which as my little transition team is only 2 social workers (one is only part time) thats quite a lot!  And they have applied to make my post full time (I currently do 3 days manager and 2 social worker), which may take a while and then my social worker days can go to the part time worker!  So thats pretty god I think. I am meeting with him again in 2 weeks after I have drawn up a list of all my additional responsibilities and then hopefully he will give alot of them to otehr people to do!  So all in all a good few changes... maybe I should have threatened to resign years ago!    Oh and also my full time social worker who is   wil be moved to the main team and I will get a social worker that I really like and is excellent!    How fab is that!  He is lovely man too, his wife had lots of m/c so we have often shared our baby woo's together.  He hasn't been asked yet but I think he will take it. Fingers crossed!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

- This is us all meeting up!  


This is us meeting up next year (I hope) -


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Lily - ah bless you are nesting!!! I saw that you were 37 wks 2 days which is when I had jack - time really is ticking on a pace! Not long now...but please please please trust me when I say rest and sleep because you will give ANYTHING to have 1 more night of sleep after Isabella is born. I think back to my last good night (4th June) and I am cross with myself for not appreciating it more!!!!

Laura - Mind the gap....funny! It's getting a wee (pardon the pun) bit better. Not sure it will ever be the same again though! What's a girl to do! I am so sad that robin and I did not have a farewell party for the original lady garden before jack came along but it never happened....well over 50 weeks now! Wow! Hell that's scarey!
I love your get together symbols....I cannot wait for that day but promise me that our 4 babies will not be doing forward rolls like that!

Tracy - Hi sweety. You sound a bit more up beat...that's good. How you feeling? Maybe you could do with a bit of a holiday...is that possible Hugs

All ok here - just tired. His lordship awoke at 4:37 and did not go back to sleepy land until 9:30 - now he is in a deep and blissful slumber and I have stuff to do so there's no kip for me! Cheek!

Off to Tesco...family to cook for. Later...Katey xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Katey - Your ticker does not seem to be working!!  You need to sort it! I think you should sleep when Jack sleeps... sod the jobs my girl! A girl needs her sleep!!!

Lily - All ok... any news?? Just checked my phone and nothing there!  Maye your too busy cleaning and eating curry to come on here!?

Tracey - Holiday would be lovely.. I think you should plan one!!  Are you waiting on some test results? I'm sure you are, let us know when they come in. X

Well we went out to Yum yums in London last night, was ok, not as nice since its been done up... was a bit noisy and like a school canteeen!  Food was good but not exactly cosy.  Then we can back and had a fight as tim just went to bed and never said night and so I sat on the sofa waiting for him and blah blah... so he has got up early and out on his bike.  He is off to HK on the 13th and tobe honest..... I can't bloody wait... 10 days without pussy footing around his little moods.  I'm sure he trys to cause a fight so he can just bugger off on his bike... he was meant to be dres shopping with me today.  hmmmmm what a coincidence!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Evening ladies,
Sorry for the absence - DH decided to do some DIY telephone alterations and hence no phone/internet for the weekend until now  . Hope you weren't too worried - you know I'd have texted you if anything had happened - no such luck!

Hi Tracy - lovely to hear from you. DH has been cooking for a couple of nights and added extra chill - but nothing yet.

Hi Katey - I aim to sleep more everyday, but just find so much to do..... Still haven't packed my bag yet  . I agree with Laura - you need to rest with Jack - couldn't your mother have done the cooking (or Robin?).  What happened at the hospital for your appointment?

Hi Laura - did you get to do any shopping? I have wondered before if blokes bring on arguments to conveniently coincide with pre-planned arrangements  . We went out for lunch today and passed a very serious looking cyclist in all the 'gear' and DH said, "Hey look, it's Laura's hubby" - not that we knew then that he'd gone off for a ride.... Don't suppose he gets this far North  .

Off to bed now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lily - Tim can cycle to Nottingham in a day which I think is pretty impressive!! Although sometimes he jumps on the train at lecister!  He returned and apologised, said he was tired last night... or just didn't wanna bloody go shopping?!  Pack that bag my dear!!!  When I went to hospital with my ectopic it obviously wasn't planned and so I had to rely on Tim bringing me things in.... honestly it was a night mare... I have different pj tops to bottoms, odd socks, the wrong sort of everything!  So please pack yourself now... you don't want to end up giving birth in a sexy silk nighty that hasn't fit you for 6 months!!!    I did notice you were not around but didn't panic... you promised us a text and I know you won't go back on your word!

Katey - Hows you?  the garden?  Jack?  Robin? Yes why can't someone else cook You need to be more assertive!  Hows your dad these days?  Can't believe you haven't had sex for a year!!!! 

Tracey - How are you doing my lovely?  

Well I'm having a computer nightmare... We bought a new comp earlier in the year and it had a free trial for windows 2007 on it... thought great, but it expired yesterday and now I can't open any of my work documents or anything... Am feeling very stressed... I can purchase the package but its £130 and really don't want to waste my money on it.... but at the same time no point having a comp and then not being able to do any work on it!!  

Anyway off to work now... coshy day in Kent for me and then home to try to work out this computer!

Oh and the kitty has found a roll of kitchen roll and attacked it so my living room looks like it has covered in snow!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Evening ladies,
Laura - how's the pc repair going? Glad to hear Tim came back and apologised, that's worth a lot. Hope you've managed to confirm an alternative shopping date?

Hi Katey - how's Jack and yourself (what did the hospital say?). How's the little one sleeping/feeding?

Hi Tracy - how's it going without your mum and dad around? Are you getting through the nutritious drinks?

Packed my bag (almost) tonight. I really hope something happens soon as I don't want to be induced  . 'Bringing on the birth' dance could be in order ladies!!! Although I excuse you if you like Katey as maybe you're still too sore to boogie  .

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Sorry not much time for personals girls - off to docs shortly, but here is a "bring on the baby" dance for Lily! Hope it works honey!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks Tracy - it's so cute! Hope all goes well at the drs.
Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lily - thats the best i can do... I'm not a fancy pants with the computer like you and tracey!! Come on Rosie.. we don't your mummy to be induced!!!!    

Katey - how you doing?

Tracey - hope things are ok at the dr's.  

Getting nervous aout my blood test results.. prob will get them friday.. worried they are going to be menopausal.  

Fridge gets delivered tom!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Any signs yet Lily?

Laura - wish we could get a new fridge! Mine keeps filling up with water!  Try not to worry about your results honey, fingers crossed everything will be fine     

Big  to Katey and Jack xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Love
Tracy
xxxxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks for the dances Tracy and Laura. Not worked yet - maybe a little jig from Katey is needed. I'm on the raspberry leaf tea now, spices, sex and lots of bending and stretching.... I really don't want too much interference, but this baby seems quite content where she is.  

Hope you got on ok at the drs Tracy?
Looking forward to your news on Friday Laura - fingers crossed....
How was your visit to the hospital Katey? How's everything going? Managing any more sleep yet?

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lily - I wish you would check your phone.. I couldn't get on yest as had comp probs and was worried about you!!!!

Tracey - how was drs?

Katey - 

I'm having a really bad time at the moment me and tim aren't talking and I've just had enough. I really don't know what to do, he won't even talk to me. This al started about a argument about the washing up.  I wish I had somewhere I could run away to and hide, most of my friends are away this weekend so not even got anyone to crach with. Was meant to be in Brighton but my friend there is ill and so can't go.  Our Fridge is stil in its box i the middle of the kitchen, its too big for me to get out on my own and tim will be out until late and then just go to bed.  What should I do?  I really don't think I want to be with him anymore but feel traped as if I am single then I'll never have a chance to have a baby.  

Sorry for the me post. X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh Laura   . Sorry about the phone. I just never use it, especially as I'm waiting for a new one. Mine's from the dinosaur age and I hate it. I'll try to remember to look at it now and again. Trouble is it doesn't keep its charge anymore....

I'm really sorry to hear about you and Tim. I know you won't be able to have a baby immediately without him, but if things are going to keep going wrong, then surely you are better leaving sooner rather than later and finding someone else to have a baby with. Having one with someone where you feel like you do, so regularly, isn't the best thing to do either. I have heard of people when they get into the right relationship find it easier to conceive as we all know it's not just down to super sperm, but how the two of you feel too and how you feel deep inside. It's a bit tricky for us as we've never met Tim or the two of you together, but I do believe if you feel the way you do, that things should get sorted asap and you do feel like this quite regularly. I know how hard you try in your relationship, it's not like you haven't persevered to make things work. There are millions more blokes out there looking for a wonderful, loving, bright woman like you and who also would like to have a baby. How you go about it though is another story - main issue of course is where you would go first to try and restart, or have a trial separation and then see how you feel.

Write soon....

Hi Katey and Tracy.   

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

How are you all doing?

Lily - I was hoping to have a text today 7/7/7 would have been a great birthday!!

Katey - Hows you and jack

Tracey - How are you sweetie pie?

Well I stayed in Hastings last night with a friend, was nice to be out in the freah air, didn't talk to them about tim etc just was nice to forget it.  But back now, Tim nowhere to be seen.  Felt instantly sad and down as soon as I got into the car to drive home. 

Off to see shrek with my sister and niece and nephew tomorrow so that will be nice and keep my mind off things.

Anyway I'm going for a lay down feel shattered.


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

just  a quicky appointment was crap all that way all that waiting and i was put into the wrong clinic the nurse was lovely but she said i dont deal with donor its 2 nurses at a donor clinic, the next private clinic is the end of aug and they dont like putting private patients on NHS lists, but she is going to see what they can do and get back to me on monday, have been so upset by it. had it all planned that we would get started, and i have jsut bought an apartment in tenerife and going out there to sign paper work so this is really peed me off. bet it all over laps, but will wait and see.
laura was sad to hear your having a bad time, you are only 30 young enough to meet the man of your dreams, or to sort thing out with tim, you will know whats best for you. take care
love kim xxxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura, Yes I was hoping to text too! Still time - mind you it would be the fastest 1st time labour in history to be born today now. Any signs of Tim? Will you be able to talk to your sister tomorrow?

Hi Kim. Sorry about the appointment - hope you get better news soon.

Hi Katey - hope everything is ok - we're missing you!

Hi Tracey! How are you?

Had a very tiring day (on purpose) to try and speed things along - but nothing as yet. Worked in the garden, weeding, moving plants, bending and squatting....

Off to lie down now. Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Lily - That naughty little girl!!  when will she get here!!!!

Katey -  

Kim - Sorry about the appoinment... whata cock up!!

Tracey -  

Lily no I doubt I will speak with my sister today, I will just end up crying and its not fair on the kids, they love Tim.  Looking forward to shrek although aparently the princess gets preg in this one so hopefully I wil be able to hold in my jealousy and not burst into tears at that bit!!

We had a chat last night and this morning and decided we need to go our seperate ways, I'm trying not to think too far ahead and just deal with all the practical stuff at the moment.  He is going to hand his notice in this week at work so that gives him a month to find somewhere else to live and find a locum job, he is going to go back to Notts.

I feel crap but guess in a couple of months time I'll feel better.  trying to look at the positives... at least I don't have to go and buy myself an expensive dress now!  And I'll have double wardrobe space.

I am going to be lossing my kitty though which I'm really upset about, but she is not really happy in a flat and so tim is getting a place with a garden and take her with him, I will keep oscar which probably means I'll have to get another cat to keep him company (a persian I guess) so it will be happy indoors with him.  I guess thats something to get excited about a new fur baby!

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh Laura   even if break ups are right, they are still hard. I must admit to being very surprised, but proud of you for making the decision and thinking practically. I know when I split from my ex after 8 years, (6 yrs ago) it was one of the hardest things I've ever done as so many people were involved (family/friends), shared belongings etc, but it didn't take long to realise that it was the best thing I had ever done in my life. I suddenly felt free and alive and was able to find a more 'suitable' relationship. But, why do you have to lose kitty? How was Shrek? Hope it wasn't too emotional.

I will be thinking of you whilst you sort out your arrangements and hope you are able to keep thinking positive.... Are you planning on staying in the flat you are in or looking elsewhere too?

As for me, I'm shattered after another day in the garden. But still nothing happening. I even came in and changed the bed and hoovered, but still nothing. Plus two raspberry leaf teas and pills.... Looks like I'm going to have to endure the medics tender care tomorrow....

Hi Katey and Tracy   both.

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi girls

*Oh Laura honey*  if it helps at all I am sure you have made the right decision. my ex partner and I were a bit like you and Tim, we were together almost 7 years, lived together and were going through our first cycle of IVF when we finally decided to call it a day. I was 31 years old an thought my life was over. I didnt think I would ever meet anyone else who would love me enough to go through all the rubbish I have to go through with IVF etc to have children. BUT look at me now! I now we havent been successful yet with the IVF thing, but Baz and I have been together nearly five years and I love him soooooooooo much. I didn't tell him I couldnt conceive until we had been together for six months (when the relationship was starting to get serious). I had a long, tearful and emotional chat with him and told him I would respect his decision if he wanted to call it a day, BUT he said he loved me and we would do whatever it takes together in order to have our baby! I just know this is going to happen for you too honey - the next few months are going to be hard Laura, but we will always be here for you to support you, hold your hand, hug you, and talk to you about anything and everything that is upsetting and bothering you  love you lots hun

*Lily * - when is that little flower going to put in an appearance!! I haven't been logged on all weekend - medication taking it's toll on me and very drowsy and sleepy a lot of the time, but I was so sure I would log on this morning and see your news! Come on little flower, we can't wait to meet you!!!

*Katey and Jack* - hope you two are just fine, and can't wait to see some more piccies of Jack

Love to you all

No news from me. The eating thing is still a big problem, although I am slowly starting to eat more, even though it is still mush! Last night I managed mashed potato, carrot/swede mashed together and gravy! This was great progress! I am having one of my special nutrition drinks from the hospital every day which is helping stablise the weight loss. I am still signed off work - due back at the docs again on Monday.

Love and hugs
Tracy
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi ladies,
Lovely to hear from you Tracy. Glad you are managing to eat something and are adding the drinks for protein and micronutrients. Did you get those bloods done with your GP? Thanks for showing interest in our flower girl. They tried to start me off today with stage 1 induction but couldn't reach my cervix as she's still not fully engaged and as I've not had a baby before, it's still out of reach. So, I'm being induced Sun/Mon. The dr wants her out by Monday at the latest - scarey!  

Hi to Laura and Katey. How are you Laura? Hope everything is ok with you Katey - like Tracy said: another photo would be great or maybe you've decided to break away??

Love Lily. xx


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

No I have not decided to break away .. far from it!!! Just totally up to my neck in Jack and all that goes with Jack. It's bloody exhausting stuff!

BUT....enough about me.... Laura - why did you not contact me Oh my! You have had a rough time angel pie and me nowhere to be found! I am so sorry that I was not here for you (although Lily, Tracy & Kim are amazing at this stuff). I have no idea what to say other than the usual stuff...better to be with a man you really love and get on with that pg with a man you cannot tolerate. It will all work out well for you I just know. And I am always at the end of a phone or train/car journey or computer, (ok so not doing so great with the computer right now).
Hugs and more hugs

Lily - By monday...yeah!!!!!!!! I am really excited for you. Please text as soon as you know or do anything! Plus if you need any ?'s answered texting is better as I have that near to me most of the time. How are you feeling?? Ready?
Hurrah...Isabella's coming!!!

Tracy - How you doing?? As far as the eating goes - well done you for progressing so well!! It's a hard slog, I know, but you rock girl! Go Tracy! 

Hi Kim. Your apt sounded like a nightmare. 

Sorry again for absence...I cannot explain how difficult iit is at the mo with Robin studying for exams all day and night and I have NO routine at all - I am a cr*p mother it seems!!!! Oh well, cannot be helped.

Cyber hugs and kisses

Katey xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Katey - lovely to have you back.  

Lily - sorry you are going to be induced... all that mucking about seems so unfair.  But it will be worth it of course when you have that little one in your arms.  

Tracey - Sorry your feeling so sleepy.    Hope you are better soon, funny you say about not telling BAz straight away, I was thinking about my lonely hearts colomn ad today.. should I ask for a man who wants kids that I will dissapoint or one that doesn't want them and I will be disappointed??!!  Things that go through my head.

I'm not sure how I am, bit tearful, worrying about how I will manage without my best friend, I did it before so I know I can do it again, worrying about daft things like who will come to the hospital with my for my op, I have no friends close by they have all moved.  Thinking should I do IVF with a donor sperm? Thinking how to tell my family?  

Strangly I saw shrek with my sis and her sprogs and we went out for dinner after and we talked about IVF and her being a donor etc.  Didn't have the heart to ask her if she would still do it if i was going to use donor sperm.

I guess I should not thik about all this just now. Just think about getting through the next few weeks.

Thanks for being there for me.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Evening all!
Sorry Katey - not very understanding of me eh? Hoped it would do the trick though!   It's just we miss you so   when you're not around. Tell us more about it when you've chance. Are you still over-socialied with family/friends or is Jack being very demanding? What about Robin - is he enjoying any babycare? I suppose if you're breastfeeding there's so much you HAVE to do.

Hi Laura -  . A massive change for you honey, but it WILL come right in the end. Better for all this to happen now, than in a few more years time. There ARE happy times ahead I promise and before long you will ask why on earth didn't you get on with this sooner. Whenever I'm not happy I tell myself life is not a dress rehearsal girl and if I can change my situation I do it (this all went swimmingly until IF cropped it's ugly head, but my thoughts kept me going at my lowest moments for all the 5.5 years of agony). By the way, no! - do not ask for a bloke who doesn't want children - that's not being honest to yourself! Now's the time to work out exactly what you want and go for it - then knock every bloke flying like skittles that doesn't fit your plan - there's plenty out there!

Hi Tracy  .

Well nothing happening here. Was told I might get a bit of a bleed or irregular contractions that don't mean anything - or even some that do - but NOTHING! I'm beginning to wonder if my body is capable of giving birth?   And get this, I originally told my granny that I expected to be induced on Thursday. When she found out today that I'm now going in on Sunday evening for Monday - she complained saying that she'd already told everyone that the baby's going to be born on Thursday!! It's probably already written on her calendar ready for a birthday card next year. She also told me that as I work very hard physically that my milk will turn to water within about 4 weeks so I must get prepared with some formula! Think I might leave it  a while before I ring her again. I can do without such boosts of confidence....

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Lily - What is your granny on!!!! he he!!! I'm sure your milk will be lovely.. what abot all those women in the 3rd world who have to work in teh fields the day they give birth.. they don;t have formula!! But saying that of will start taking things more slowly once she is here I hope??

Katey - Hows you and your fellas??

Tracey - How are you doing. Thanks for telling me how you felt when you split from your other half.  You are very lucky to have found Baz. I'm just so sad as I really wanted to give my eggs one last shot but the cances of me meeting someone in time for that are so slim.  And my back up of sister as donor is not exactly a plan that can be put into practice too much in the future due to her age.

Work is busy so thats good.  I've not been too sad today, only cried once at work!  

Gonna go and do some tesco shopping now... exciting a!  may treat myself to some organic red wine!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
Any wine left?   How's things at home with Tim at the moment or has he moved out already? Anyone at work you fancy  ? Have you had any results from the drs yet? I know you're worried about time running out for your eggs, but as time goes by (and it doesn't need to be that long once you've found a lovely chap), then medical advances are also progressing as we speak. They're learning and trialling new techniques/ideas all the time. At least you've made the right decision for the moment and can move on now to the next step.

I've been a ratbag today. Have my parents staying with us for a few days and I was at the centre of being teased earlier which I flipped at. I've been really stressed about Sun/Mon as I was so hoping I wouldn't have to be induced. I'm a bit nervous, but don't find it easy talking to my folks. Suppose I must just focus on the end result and get through it.

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh sweety, I think your allowed to have a bit of a flip out.  It is a scary thought giving birth and you bound to be nervous, and its even worse that you are going to be induced.  But you have to do whats best for the little one and you will do.  I promise it will all be over soon and you will be posting pics of your beautiful little girl very soon.

Don't be too hard on yourself.


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

laura just wanted to send you     you take care.
got appointment on the 18th so that good, but dont know when we will get started? could be 2 months away as thye say we need to wait for sisters next period then prostap then stim on next period christ it will be bloody christmas at this rate. anyway was kind of now wishing i had went to the new private clinic in glasgow, but i really like the girls that work in the gri and thye got mw pg before so fingers crossed with these so much younger eggs they do it again  
has this baby not arrived yet    keep popping on to see.
hope you are keeping well 
take care everyone speak soon.
kim xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Lily - I assume no text means no movement!  My friend on the barts baord is now over 41 weeks!!   Shall i do a labour dance for you....

          
           

Katey -how are you and your demanding little fella? Typical man!  

Tracey -what you had to eat today? Anything nice?  What about maybe a nice lemon mousse? mmmmm.  

Kim - maybe relax and try to end the summer... next yer you'll be up to your neck in nappies!  

Working from home tomorrow so will be around all day to have a good chat if any of you are about.

X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura honey, Managing any work? or are you online shopping  ? How are you - is Tim still about? You're right, no text, no nothing.... The drs won't let me go to 41 weeks like your friend, they want her out by Monday  . I will do my best to please....

Hi Tracy, Katey and Kim. Hope you're all ok. Hey Laura, maybe we need to arrange an online reunion?

Off to make some deliveries (plants that is).

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

No other deliveries today Lily

My sister came over and bought my tetris for my ninetendo!!  Its great, got no work donw though!  

How is everyone?

I was meant to be going to a roller disco sat and just found out its been cancelled.    So got no weekend plans now...    

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
No, only plants - despite your cute wiggle! Thanks for that. Have received text from Katey, Jack's in hospital - not quite sure what's wrong, but hopefully she'll be back soon to let us know how he is.

Off for a curry tonight - one more attempt at self-induction before the drs get their hands on us  !

Was hoping to be in the garden today but the rain has returned  .

Love to all, Lily. xx


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hi just checking in to see if any sign of this baby   
kim xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi All.

Lily - Yes I got one too, seems Jack has a virus but is home now and all is ok.... does the worry ever end??  So no movement then?  mmmm curry. I love curry! What are you going to have/ had?  Is the induction on Sunday?  Oh well I'm sure after all the prodding and poking you have been through over the last few years this will be a breeze!  I can't wait til next week... I'll be a cyber aunty twice over!!  

Kim - How are you?  Have you got another appointment set?

Katey -    Hope you and Jack are both ok.  

Tracey -  How are you?  Eaten anything nice lately?  Did you get signed off for a few more weeks?

Well Tim has gone to HK.  I'm really looking forward to a stressfree 10 days.  We had a long chat last night and he said he loves me and doesn't want us to split up but can't stay here when I'm always so negative about him.  We have agreed to think about where we go from here over the next week and make some decisions on his return.  I just don't know what to do. It was such a huge relief for him to say how much he loves me and give me a cuddle last night, but he is right we can't go on with all this fighting.  Advice please girls??

I have nice bottle of red in and some munchies and plan to snuggle up on the sofa and wath tv all evening!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
Wine any good? Bit tricky giving advice honey as really only you know the answer. Depends on whether you think things would be any different or whether you want a fresh start. Don't let the IVF plan obscure your thoughts as at the end of the day, this can be done, in not too distant a future with someone else and having a baby wouldn't improve the fundamentals of a relationship, just might hide them for a while.

As for a the curry - had a Palok chicken Tikka Masala which was delicious and a masala (the hot self-inducing kind). Nothing happening, except a braxton hick and feeling very hot though - just went up the field for a walk with DH and sat on our swing in the dark for a bit. Feel a bit cooler now.

Yes, being induced on Sunday pm, with the aim of giving birth on Monday.... I'm not very good at all this planning and waiting - would rather things just happened.... Maybe tonight??

Hi Katey - glad Jack's better. Write as soon as you can....

Hi Tracy  .

Hi Kim, thanks for popping on....

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

The wine is good thanks!!!

Must be bit scarey being induced.. knowing exacly when its going to happen... bet you won't sleep tomorrow night!!  But it will be fine, at least your waters won't break when your doing your groceries!!

never know Rosie may arrive of her own accord tonight or tom!

I don't know what to do, I wish I knew if i was being too demanding or if what I expect is right and he is being selfish, I guess i have to work it out by myself.  A bit of me thinks he is depressed and not coping hence why he never here, and if thats the case I should't just levae him I should help him through. Or is it just a excuse to treat me bad? Once again I don't expect an answer just typing out loud!

My friend at work's wife had her baby yest, was a little boy, he was still born.  So feeling sad about that, especially as I was so jealous of her when I found out they preg.  

Anyway hope that curry is working its magic... is it raspberry tea and an early night??!!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Had the raspberry tea at 9pm. Not ready to lie down yet. I find if I'm not properly tired, I can't get comfortable. As for Tim's actions - I can only remember some of the times he upset you, but I know I don't think you can justify all of them by his sadness. It's easy to try to explain a partner's behaviour by thinking about his emotions/upbringing/stress etc and in fact I do think they play an important part but they also shouldn't cloud the reality of whether he is actually taking your feelings into consideration too - listening to you and not doing the same thing twice that he knew hurt so much the first time.... (Maybe after 8 years with a b*****d, I'm not the right person to give advice as it's the most regretted 8 years of my life. I now know what honesty, love and trust really are and wish I'd left him earlier).

Maybe I should make another raspberry tea?
Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lily - I know exactly what you are saying and a bit of me completely agree's. Bit if I can stick it out with Tim for another 6 months I will have exhausted my IVF options and then I can move on without that sense of urgency and rushing to meet someone who will allow me to continue trying to be a mum.  I know that sounds pretty selfish and probably stupid but I think I need to try.  I probably only tell you the horrid stuff tim does.. I promise he often is very lovely and nice too.  And if I'm honest I'm no angel I'm quite sure i can be hard work!!  Anyway I have 9 more days to think about it before I have to make any decisions.

No movement yet?

XXX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lily - I am off out now for dinner and won't be back til the morning as I will crash at my friends.  So not sure what time you are going into hospital tomorrow but good luck and I will be thinking of you.  If you can try to give me some updates while your there as you now I will be worrying!

Wow just thinki.. next time I read your post on here you will be a mummy!!!  You little girl will be suckling away!!  Oh I'm so chuffed for you.

I'm sure the birth will be a breeze you are super fit and she will just pop out!!  

Good Luck sweetie, I'll be thinking of you. XXX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
I wish I could share your confidence. I had a rather intense pain (very low down) this morning 07:30 that lasted a few minutes and I really thought things were happening. I also thought OMG, how am I going to cope with hours of pain like this! I think I've been very lucky until now, not to have had even one twinge - downside is, I'm not prepared for any!

Hope you had a great time out last night. I'm off in at 8pm for my first pessary - yum. Will text if I can, not sure how KT managed it as I didn't think you could use the phone on the ward?

Hi to anyone else out there....

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh come on Rosie!!! You never know you may get going before they induct you!! So your ot in til 8 tonight?  Well maybe you will be back on here before you go then.

When I was in hosp they told me I could have my phone on silent and only text as yapping on the phone disturbs people, I think the signal only affects equipment in the high dependency wards but check with someone when you get there.  If not DH will have to text me!!

Had nice meal out we went to a Turkish place, my friend ate veggies so we had lots of differetn dishes to share, there was lots of spinach and hot cheese things!! Mmmmmm!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Yum! Spinach and cheese - my favourites!

Off to the hospital in a few mins. Will let you know anything as soon as I can.

Lots of love, Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Good Luck sweety!!!!!!!!   

I'll be next to my phone ALL the time day and night!!!


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

just in from the nightshift and checking in to see if there is any news of the new arrival?
will check again when i get up which i hope is not for hours and hours and hours, had a hard shift and am totally knackered.
good night
kim xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi All,

Just to update you all.. Lily has texted and she was still not in labour this morning after her pessary induction thingy last night, not heard anything since though!   

Come on Rosie we are all waiting to meet you!!


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

just a wee quick ckeck before bed, hope you have a smooth lovelly labour, you lucky lady. will be thinking about you tonight, will check in in the am.
goodnight
kim xxx


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi and not wanting to spoil Lily's news but....CONGRATS!!! Desperate to hear any more news so let us know soon Lily.

Laura - roller disco!!! What on earth.......!!!!!!!!

Hi Tracy and Kim

Cannot chat as Jack chomping a the bit for boobage.

Hugs, Katey xxx


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

katey has she had the baby yet?
kim xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Kim (and Tracey) 

Rosie Anne Emily was born last night at 11.45pm and had some low blood sugar during the night but is fine and dandy and should be home tomorrow. Oh she weighed 6ib 15.5 oz.

Well Done Lily Pie!!

Well thats 2 of the muskateers home and dry just the rest of us to sort out now!!


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

well done lily                      
kim xxxx


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

well girls appointmnet went well today we should fingers crossed get started on out next periods, sisters is due first but they want to go with mine, so its due in around 3 weeks sisters about 12 days later, so we will have prostapt then wait for next period and then sister whos name is karen and i am fed up calling her sister, will start stimming. but that will only go ahead if when we call with our periods that they have a theatre slot. so its jsut the waiting game now.
hope averyone is well, oh i also told them i did not want to use pessaries i want to use the progesterone in oil as i have read it is better, so they are going to speak to dr and see,
hope all is well speak soon. hope our new arrrival is doing great and mum too
kim xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Wow Lily Congratulations!!!! Fantastic news, I am so so so pleased for you and DH!!!

Well done you!

[fly]                               [/fly]

As you may know, I am currently on hiatus, but I am checking in every day and keeping up with all your news!

Love you all lots
Tracy
xxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi All,

KIm - Great news about your Apointment.. you must be excited.  

Tracey - lovely to hear from you.  

Katey & Jack -  

Lily & Rosie -  

X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Morning ladies!
Arrived home last night and hadn't slept since Sunday! Had a little chance Tuesay pm but not with 3 other crying babies in my room.... It was heaven getting back into 'MY' bed! So glad to be back and thanks sooo much for all your responses - like you say Laura - 2 down, 3 to go!!!

We're doing ok - although need to wean myself off the painkillers....

Will sort out a photo asap for you.

Good news about your treatment plan Kim - hope you get a theatre slot.

How are you all? Laura, Katey, Tracy? Off to plant some trees  .

Lots of love, Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

LILY YOUR BACK!!!!  I've been worring and texting you!    Didn't think of checking here, thought you would be off for a bit.  You are not planting trees... that was a joke yes??  I never know with you!!

Hospitals are grim I hate them and your right you can never sleep, I did not share my ward with babies but I did share my ward with an old lady that shouted all night!    And it never gets dark.. and the nurses would talk and joke about!!  

Glad your home. 

Rosie is the just a little cutie pie.... Ah!!  Time for me to shop for pink things!!  

Hello everyone else. XXX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura! And the plastic covers on the bed and pillows don't help. Plus with it being labour ward it was soooo warm for the babies and as an outdoor girl (as you know) I was so wishing I could open a window. Don't worry I couldn't plant a tree if I tried. Far too    . My granny was saying today that 60 years ago she wasn't even allowed to dangle her feet over the side of the bed until day 10 of birth. The babies were kept in a nursery and brought to your bed when feeding time was due. Day 12 you were allowed to go watch them being bathed! Also, my mother, thirty years ago was made to lay for two hours a day on the tummy, to flatten it asap. Midwfe's orders! Think I ought to practice some of that....

Have you got some scrummy treats in then? Heard from Tim?

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

No treats tonight, out for a curry in brick lane tom though.  

yes I have had an email from Tim everyday, today was a really long one, saying how stressed he is and he finally acknowledges that he ahs a drinking prob, he said he plans to get some help with it if he can't stop himself when he gets back, he plans to leave his job do up our flat and move to Derby or Lincoln asap.  He was sorry being so terrible over the last few months and said he feels so distressed with work and IVF that he doesn't know how to cope.  Its the first honest chat we've had for a long time.

So how is mother hood? You didn't need any stitches no?  Thats good.. lady garden in ok shape still??  Did you go into labour after the 2nd pessary or did they have to do anything else??  

Wow... maybe we should go back 60 yrs!!  Sounds fab!  Although not sure about laying on your tummy!! 

So good to have you and Rosie back!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh and I went for a meal with my friend who had the bubba in december on Tue and her little girls could not stop laughing at me.. she was adorable.  My friend also said she has not seen me so relaxed and happy since pre ectopic.  I guess the last week I have been happy to come home, which i haven't felt like in a long time.


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Lily - little Rosie is divine! What a beautiful face. You should be very proud.
I know how great it is to get back to your own bed and, yes, the hospital is like a raging furnace - I hated it! I told them that there was no way I was keeping my house that warm and that surely such heat is dangerous to babies...they never replied really.

Anyway...take it easy and just spend all your time bonding as time flies by.

Hi Laura - Like I said before...I think that Tim is fab for admitting tha prob and it shows how much he loves you. I know from personal experience that such a prob is so hard to live with and mine won't admit or accept it so I am really chuffed that Tim has. How do you feel about it all??

Heavens I am waffling! That's exhaustion for you!

Hi Tracy and KIm

Got to go

hugs...Katey xxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi ladies,
Yes Laura, no stitches, but   she did come out with her right hand by the side of her face which 'lacerated me a bit' - bit tricky when acidic wee passes over it.... but that's enough of that. So pleased about Tim - I agree with Katey it's something big for him to admit what he has and have a plan of action. Bit of a confusing time eh? Or are you confident about going ahead with the plan?

Hi Katey. How's the feeding/sleeping patterns? DH is currently trying to get her to sleep as I'm having a bit of trouble detaching her from me. Once she's asleep she's away for a few hrs, just that transitional period.

Hi Tracy and Kim.

Off for a shower. So lovely to be back.
Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ah the whole gang together!!! Well nearly!!

Lily - ouch!!! Still your lady arden doesn't sound as bad as Kateys thank goodnes.

Katey - you are exhausted and should be getting some serious support at the moment, which I'm upset you are not getting by the sound of it.    How much did Jack weight I forgot?  

As for how I feel about Tim, I so want to believe in his new found optimism.  I'm just worried he will get home and it will not continue. I do love him and feel he is not well emotionally. If the shoe was on the other foot then I would expect him to help me, so I guess that is what I will do.  But this has to be the last time, I'm happy to give it a last go I guess.

But on the postive, I have had a great week, I have been out and seen friends and noticed how happy I am to come home, i didn't realise how tense I have been living with tim.  I really don't want to spend the rest of my life fighting.

I guess I will try hard to help him and make things better, but I think if worst came to worst I would be ok.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
I'm really impressed with what you've decided. You sound a much stronger person than a few weeks ago and I think one more try is a good idea, remembering what you've promised yourself. It's fantastic you've also worked out you would be fine otherwise.

Katey - how are you doing? Laura's right - you do sound exhausted. Is Jack keeping you up all night? Is he feeding well? Are you putting a lot of time in re work too?

Just had a midwife visit. All of them have been so lovely. She reminded me to keep off too much fruit (especially grapes and strawberries), OJ and fizzy drinks whilst breastfeeding. She reminded me to eat well (3 meals + supper a day) and all I could think of was what an 'elderly' friend said yesterday when DH said here she is - the new slim mum and our 'friend' replied - yes, but she's still a way to go yet! I'd only been out of hospital one day and I thought it was nature's way to give me a bit of reserve. No wonder women go into postnatal depression with comments like that.

Was hoping to go for a short walk this afternoon but it's just started pouring with rain  . Maybe I'll do some washing instead  .

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

I wanna baby, i wanna baby, i wanna baby, i wanna baby, i wanna baby, i wanna baby, i wanna baby.

Thanks all i have to say.  

Hope ladies and babies are all well


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

lily she is adorable, nad bet you feel worht everything you went througg to get her, as it just makes her so much more special.
laura honey, hope it all works out. does tim work a high power job men cant seem to handle pressure espessially if its in twos they were not born to multi task, i hope you manage to sort it out. and i want a baby too, so me and you will jsut have to be next. you get those tubes sorted then go for it.
right def of to bed now,
night night
oh am of to tenerife to sign the papers for the apartment on thursday see yous when i get back.
love kim


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Hello

Laura you do make me chuckle...you'll get that baby. Why wouldn't you You're fab! What a great mother you'd make! Soon.

As for how much his lordship weighed...7lbs 3 oz which, at 3 weeks early, was not too light! I have no idea why I tore so badly...I think it was because the midwife told me to get angry with the pain and push it away and I reckon I got carried away!!!! Too cross for words!!

I am glad that you and Tim are having another go - I think that's what you wanted in your heart anyway. If he does not play the game then he will have to get his P45 but I reckon one more chance cannot hurt. I hope he sees it through.

I am getting more support since I blew a fuse - surprising what can be achieved by threatening to dissolve your marriage!!! I had had enough - not just of being tired and alone but of things generally. long story. We'll see how it goes. 
Jack still does not like sleeping at night - rotter - but loves daytime napping! He was awake until 6am today and then decided to sleep until 9. We were exhausted! He should get better with weight apparently. He was 9 lbs 5 last time we checked so roll on 11bs plus!!

Lily - The above narrative should answer your sleeping/feeding question. I combine breast with bottle so that I get a break. I feel as guilty as hell when he gets formula - which is just stupid - but I have to take care of me too. 
How are you settling down with Rosie??

Tracy - Thinking about you lots and sending hugs galore.

Kim - Hi and good luck in tenerife. At least there will be no rain.

Off now - Katey xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello my lovlies!!

Sorry for the drunken rant last night!!  

Katey - DOn't feel bad about using formula!!!!  Jack will thrive best with a mum who is coping and having a little bit of sleep!!!  It also give Robin the chance to feel useful and bond with Jack.  How many babies are brought up solely on formula Millions! And they all are fne and dandy.  So please stop putting even more pressure on yourself!  Glad Robin is pulling his socks up!  

Lily - Hows the new mummy today?  You been laying on your tummy??!! 

Tracey -  

Kim - Have a lovely holiday! XX

Right I have a bottle of wine, some maltesters and a take away menu.. oh and memoirs of a geisha on dvd!  I love being single!!  Tim is home tomorrow, could do with another week to myself if I'm honest.. is that terrible?? Oh wel i have monday off work so we can spend it together.


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

well girls i have just been sent home from work with bloody shingles, can you believe it just my bloody luck.
hope all is well with the new babies, and laura hope you sort things out, and enjoy your dvd the book was really good to. my new harry potter arrived this mornign saving it for tenerife if i get there with this lurgie. i think the whole fertlility thing takes its toll and men really not that great at the old communication business, i know 15 years of it, but craig nevery really talks much about it he jsut plods along with what ever makes me happy, but i do wish he would voice his thoughts more, but thats jsut his nature,
kimxx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Evening ladies,
Laura - don't apologise for writing what you feel - that's what we're here for. That and to get that baby for you. I know that reading about babies / finding out someone's pregnant is soooo painful, and I do remember that pain so well. However, I also felt more hurt when friends, even those who used to e-mail me privately on FF disppeared (ignoring my e-mails) once they became pregnant and had a baby. That's why I've written about Rosie a bit and what's happening to us now. I remember being oh so scared it wouldn't happen to me, but eventually it has and it will for you too. Every day even now, I wake scared I've been dreaming and that I've not even been pregnant afterall. I'm scared when I look at her, that something's going to happen to her or someone will take her away. I even cried most of yesterday when DH brought something back wrong from the supermarket as things seem so emotional at the moment - like I'm bursting with hormones and relief and worry and maybe a bit of exhaustion too....

Hi Katey - really sorry to read you've been having a tough time. What with the tear, your father being ill, new baby and Robin - it's no wonder you've demanded support. I've found men need reminding that just because we don't keep mentioning our tiredness, aches, demands, stinging like hell it doesn't mean they've gone away. Is Robin still in London some weekends? Jack's similar to Rosie - likes being awake from midnight onwards, but good at sleeping in the day. Downside is it keeps us up all night and unless we make ourselves sleep when they do during the day, I've found it easy to get on with jobs and normal daytime activities. Are you forcing yourself to sleep when Jack does?

Sorry to hear about the shingles Kim. I'm wishing you a speedy recovery.

Hi Tracy - looking forward to hearing from you.  

Off to bed now. Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

As a old hand at this baby lark (ha ha) may i suggest you take the little ones out in the day time (I know weather is rubbish) and get sunlight on their faces, this hopefully will help them know its daytime and sleep during the night.  My friend told me that!!

Lily - I was singing your praises on the other thread saying that you and Katey have alway been so sensitive to me, yes it is hard, I do think if only i had got preg first IVf i would have been doing the baby stuff with you both. BUT I have only been ttc 18 months, you two have been at it much longer.  I really don't feel jealous of you two at all.  I got upset over my SIL and over my other FF who keeps texting me really tactless stuff.  But I'm sure you two will be around for me and see me through whatever life holds. XX  I got Rosie a pressie today I will pop in the post on MOnday.

Kim - oh no poor you.. good job you weren't cycling, good job there was a cock up with your appointment!!  Get well soon. XXX

Katey and Tracey -


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

You really are wonderful Laura!   Hope you're having a lovely time with Tim.

Hi Katey,Tracy and Kim. Looking forward to hearing from you.

Had a walk outside today - it was so good to get some fresh air. Even going to the supermarket was a joy.

Looking online for a winter holiday now.

Lots of love, Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Lily - Holiday!!  Great, what are you thining?  Are we talking winter sun? Or are you thinking skiing with Rosie tied to your back??!!
Oh I wanna a holiday!!  We were meant to be going canoeing next weekend but its cancelled due to the weather.

Tim is going to apply for a job in Lincolnshire... thats near you lily we could be neighbours!!!

Things ok with me and DP, but will tell you more when he not loitering  

Katey - Hows things? You had any sleep this week??

Tracey - Hope your doing ok.  Have been thinking of you.  

Kim - How you feeling?  Shingles can make you very poorly so hope you doig ok. XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Morning ladies,
Laura - pleased to hear you've been having a good time with Tim. Looking forward to hearing about your plans. Oh I hope you move up here  . Re: holiday - we're planning a trip to the Italian snowy mountains to a place we've been before which is great for even just walking/sleigh rides etc. Have found a good flight, just need the apartment....

Hi Katey - how's it going?

Hi Tracy and Kim. All news lovingly received.

Must make DH some lunch.

Be for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Lily that sounds a lovely idea... how lovely.  I really could so with a holiday, I love places away from everywhere, not touristy.  I'd love to stay in a log cabin away from everything with a log fire to keep me warm!  When are you thinking of going?  Hows little Rosie?  She ok?  How are you feeling? Settling into be a mum ok?  Any probs you need to run by aunty laura!!??  

Katey - Hows you and the little fella?

Kim - How are you feeling?

Tracey - Missing you lots, hope you are doing ok.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Auntie Laura!
Well I took your advice yesterday and got some sunshine on her face. Amazingly she slept for 4 hours between feeds last night - bravo! Have tried it again today. How's things with Tim? 

Katey - you'll have to try typing with one hand whilst you feed Jack - we're missing you!

Hi Tracy and Kim.

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Things are ok at the moment, he is trying very hard to stay away from the booze.  AF arrived today and we had plans to go swimming later and I so don't feel like it, but feel I should make the effort too, even though i feel a bit rubbish.

He has done alot of the jobs he needed to do as well so thats a good sign.. just have to see if it lasts.

I'm still at work  .  Must head off in a bit.

So glad my advice worked!! Well yesterday at least!  Fingers crossed she will be sleeping lots again tonight!  Are you still breast feeding or doing abit of both like Katey?

Katey - Hope you are doing ok and not over doing it. XXX

Kim and Tracey -


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
Glad to hear Tim's trying hard. Did you go for the swim? Re breastfeeding - Yes still full on - but she's quite gentle so I'm not suffering too much. Last night was not so settled - up at midnight, 3 am, 4 am and 6am but then every 4 hours throughout day. Would have liked a nap but had visitors, then stupidly did laundry/hoovering etc. Must be stronger and force myself to sleep a bit too in the day - but it doesn't come too naturally and then there's so many things I think of doing....

Not sure whether to say hi to anyone else - anyone else out there?

Lots of love, Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Lily,

Yes looks like its just us for now!! Glad your still able to get on.

I am still at work, but am off now until tuesday, and then I have a cooshy day and not actually in the office til wed!  

Feeling really tired and run dowm, was meant to be away but was cancelled due to the floods solooking forward to a few days of rest and relaxation. Never made it tothe gym, we was both shattered and decided a curry was a better idea!  I'm feeling fat though so hoping toget to pump some iron over the weekedn.

I texted Katey yest and she said she was planing to go away for the weekend but her granny is ill and may pass away so she was not sure what she was doing.

Gld Rosie is being nice and gentle with you, I love the idea of breast feeding but have heard some horror stories!  One of my friends had to buy some plastic nipples to protect hers! Ouch!

Anyway i'm going to finish up and get home to start my holiday!!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Excellent news Laura - what a lovely long weekend. Hope the weather brightens up for you....  

Hoped to go out for some fresh air today - but how miserable was it?! Granny visited and did my ironing (lovely granny!) and Rosie has gained 12ozs so not too bad a day. Must be the Yorkie bar DH gave her last night  .

Have you got any appointments before your op?

Bye for now,
Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Lily, 
Yeah I have an appointment on the 7th August for a pre-op thing.  
A  girl on the Por responders thread just found out she having triplets!!!!  CAn you imagine!!
X


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hiya,

I've decided to go up to Notts tonight, Tim is out on a stag thing and I am going to tag along for a couple and then go out with Tims sister, not been out dancing for bloody age so really looking forward to it, just tried on a top I bought about a month ago and think it looks nice (often I look in the mirror and think yuk!) so thats nice.  Quite excited.

How did Rosie sleep last night?  

I'm worrying about the world.. the weather is just mad don't you think.  

Have a nice day with your little girl, I will log on again befre I head off. 

Hi Katey, Kim and Tracey!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Morning Laura,
What a good idea - I used to LOVE dancing - but only seem to do so at weddings/summer dances now. I'll be thinking of you.

Rosie slept a bit better - up at 11pm, 3.30am and 7am and still sleeping. Been for a walk although a bit blowey. I know what you mean about worrying about the world/weather etc. Can't believe what some families are having to do - all that bottled water for everything. I had a more advanced time in Africa and India. When they show UK on tv under so much water, it feels like we're sinking. Maybe we should move to a high European country. Where do you fancy - sure we could open a shop together  .

Just doing the wages  .

Lots of love, Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh nice.. where shall we go too?  I love Italy.. we could move into that holiday vilal your going too

Your a dietician, what do you make of DHEA... I'll post you some info.. I'd value your opinion on it I so want to try it but at the same time don't wanna fill my body with stuff that I shouldn't be.. hang on I'll post you somehting to read.

X


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=89314.0

Have a read and let me know what you think. X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
Hope you're enjpying a great boogie  .

Had a look at your link and then tried to access some reliable info from medical journals but have had little success on finding good quality studies, apart from those with small study numbers. As it's such a specialist area, in practice I'd ask a colleague involved in such work, otherwise I'm really not sure. I can see why people are trying it, but with it being an hormonal supplement I would be careful. Have your hospital any advice regarding it?

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Lily Pops,

I had a nice time dancing the night away, was really good fun, feel shattered today as went to bed at 4am and then my lovely nephews wanted to push me about on there new swing in the garden from about 7.30!    Bless them!

Just got home and gonna head to bed.

As for the DHEA I normally wouldn't take anything that I didn't know too much about its just afew of the girls on the poor respoders thread have taken it and it seems to have made them produce better embies, with no variation in there treatmetn plan.  Clinic like Lister and ARGC sa it won't do any harm to try, mine won't recommend anything that hasn't been through clinic trials etc, I guess as they are NHS.

Anyway hows you? Did you book your holiday?  I think it sounds fab, I think I may book a cottage in the winter for me and tim?  Cosy and romantic, may have a look tom and try to book something.

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

How's the head Laura?

No holiday booked as yet, although it's slowly coming together. A cottage in the winter sounds a good idea - especially if you went to the coast - nothing better than the brisk sea air and gushing waves to get you snuggling up tight together!

When's Katey back?

Hope you're ok Tracy. Hi Kim.

Have to help DH choose a cooker now - ours has decided to collapse on us and the door now only stays shut with a bit of cardboard stuck in the door - safe eh?!

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

You got a cooker then? 

I've been shopping again today for a dress!  got one just need to get shoes and accessories!  God its such hard work this wedding thing!  I really like this dress though so glad I waited and got one that I feel happy in.

Bought some nice new pumps in the sales too.. really didn't need them!  

I'm back to work tom.. although working from home most of the day and then off to Dover late afternoon.  So pretty coshy!  

You managed to get out? Weather has perked up which is good... get some sunlight on Rosies face!! Hows she doing? Sleeping ok?  You seem to have taken this mother business in your stride!   Is lady garden all ok now?

Kim - did you manage to get away?

Tracey - How are you?  Getting worried you have been away for so long. X

Katey - Hope your having a lovely holiday.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

No cooker as yet. But hey what about your dress - what colour is it? Length? Strappy or with sleeves? Hope we'll get to see a picture! As for my lady garden - think it's ok but overdid it yesterday a bit and bleeding has returned heavier  . As for sunshine - we're getting as much as poss.

Question for auntie Laura though - what do you think is the most natural thing to rub onto Rosie's skin as it's a bit dry (hands and feet particuarly). I was told not to bath everyday to prevent the skin drying out, but now it has .

Hope everyone else is ok. When's Katey back?

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi there!

Hmmm not sure, there are lots of organic creams out there.  I normally use coco butter or hemp cream but not sure that is ok for bubs.  I will have a think.

I have huge comp probs, its running really really slow, just can't do anything on it, was working from home today and couldn't even type a report.  This is taking me ages as it keeps stopping.  I've done a virus scan? Its a new comp with loads of space on it, really can't work it out.

I've had a row with my sister.   I sopke to her the other week about my op and IVf and told her i didn't want mum knowing and guess what she has told her, and to add insult to that didn't even tell me that she told her!!  I'm so annoyed my mother will be really ****** off with me. She hasn't even said sorry.

Not sure when katey back, hopefully soon, although weather is brighter for her now.

Oh my dress is a green/ blue/ pink wrap around dress, I really ike it.. I will take a pic and email you it at the wedding!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Sisters eh  . She shouldn't have done that!

Can't wait to see the dress - I love wrap arounds.

Not sure about the computer prob. Sounds a stupid suggestion, but once when similar thing happened to me, I gave up and as a last resort turned it off and back on and it was ok suddenly. Maybe has something running in the background that will stop if you restart.

Must go to bed soon. Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah I like wrap rounds too, think they good as you can pull them to fit you perfect!  its a halterneck too, I like them.

Yeah I've re-started it a couple of tiems.  Maybe its just tired and needs a bit of a sleep!! 

Night night, try to get some shut eye before that little angel wakes you at 3am!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

How's the pc Laura?

Just off out to see some friends. Granny came today with her car on fire! It now stands in our yard....

Hope everyone is alright. Where's Katey? Have we lost a muskateer?

Hi Tracy and Kim.

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm not sure when KT is back hopefully soon, I'm away for the weekend so you will need some company!!

Your Granny sounds hilarious!! your stories of her always make me laugh.

Comp seems a little better but still very slow, I can type fine but it won't let me open my documents??!!

I have to go to the shops straight form work tom for shoes, sunday outfit and a hair cut!   Feeling bit panicked by it all.

Only one day at work then 4 days off... 2 nights in fancy pants hotel!!    

Hows Rosies skin? Have you decided on what to put on it?

So where are you off too? Does it involve food??... what you having?  I bought a curry recipe book at work today, gonna try cooking some nice curries, maybe when i master one I will be able to invite you and Katey over for a meal and cook you some lovely grub??  Tim is applying for that job in lincolnshire (sleaford) so would have a nice house for entertaining!!! 

XXX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Good luck with the shopping Laura - rather you than me! Although I wouldn't mind the haircut - make sure they give your head a really good massage whilst they're washing it  .

Can't believe you're leaving me all weekend  .   already!

Didn't have any food last night with friends - only nibbles. DH enjoyed some lovely Rioja with them. They've got a beautiful farmhouse and it took ages just to walk round the gardens and smell all the roses...

Do hope Tim gets that job - we will almost be neighbours afterall. Looking forward to that curry.

Better go - paperwork calls. Have a wonderful weekend if we don't 'speak' again.

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Lily Pie,

Did some shops and think I#m done not really happy with all my stuff but it will have to do.

Oh Farmhouse sounds lovely, i would love to live on a farm!

Well I had a call today from HR asking if I was attending my interview on monday!    I said I have no idea what they were on about and I have a interview monday for a Looked After Child Team in the same borough where I work, just emailed them to say I won't be coming, I just wouldn't be prepared for an interview monday morning, its a different field and so need to read up on Childrens law etc.  But they may come back and offer me a rescheduled date?  Not sure what to do as silly getting anew job if we really want to move away... but maybe I should take it to give me experience in  childrens so I have more choice when I do finally move to Derby/ Lincs?  But would be a 4K drop in wages??  Hmmm.

Not back at work now til tuesday!  

Oh I managed to delete all my numbers from my phone   so when you get a mo, text me your number again and then I can text you over the weekend.  

Hopefully Katey or Kim or Tracey will keep you company over the weekend.

Missing you already!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
Can't wait to see the photos of your weekend - I'm sure the shoes and accessories will be fine - the dress sounds great so....

Re the job - depends on the time schedule for leaving. How long before Tim will know anything and if he gets anything how much notice does he have to give? I think your idea of more experience so you have a better chance of jobs in Derby/Lincs is a good idea and if it won't be too long before you move, the drop in wages won't matter so much, but the experience will.

Have sent my no. over.

Off to get some sunshine before house cleaning calls...

Have a wonderful weekend - not sure when you're leaving?

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Lily Pie,

Well I've had a fab weekend, sorry I didn't text I wrote your number down before I went and then forgot to put it on my phone!  

Well the wedding was absolutely beautiful, was in the family home, they had converted one of tehre out houses and it was amazing.  A friend played the music which was a bit crazy but fun.  Tim proposed with his granny's ring on Sat night, I hope this is his way of committing to the changes that he has agreed to?  But we will see.

Today we went back to the farm and played games on the lawn... was such a beautiful day.

Tim got a playstation 3 for being best man.... so he is busy setting that up.. he is so excited!! 

Hope you and little Rosie Posie are well.  Did you sort out the cooker?  Done anything nice this weekend? Bet you got out loads in this lovely weather?  Have you heard from Katey?

Anyway I am shattered and gonna have a early night.

Hi Katey, Kim and Tracey. XX
XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
Replied this am, then site crashed and didn't have time to redo....

Congratulations on the proposal! And so glad you had such a lovely weekend. So where's the photo of the fancy frock then  .

Had a sunny weekend - took a trip to the coast for samphire picking (like seaweed) and ate it for lunch today. It was on Rick Stein's programme once and he described it as a delicacy which made me laugh as to get it we usually wear our worst clothes and wellingtons and get absolutley muddied up, jumping creeks....

So is it just the two of us now? Haven't heard from Katey  .

Hope Tracy and Kim are well.

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Lily..

Yes I think its just me and you.. for a while anyway.  I texted Katey today and she is with her Nan, she is quite ill and so Katey is there most of the time.  Hopefully she will return one day soon!

Wow you are amazing lily, can't believe how easily you have taken to all this mother hood stuff.. jumping in puddles after 3 weeks!  I'd had that stuff once in a restaurant, i wasn't keen was a bit salty for me!

Weather is fab at the moment, shame I'm back to work tomorrow.   I've got a hospital appointment tom for my op and then out with my friend for dinner which will be nice.  I'm on healthy living now as about 12 weeks to my next cycle, well just under so cutting down on the booze and cafeine is out too!  

Tracey - If your around be good to know your ok.  

Kim - Hows the Shingles?

Katey - Hope you enjoying some time with your nan.  

Maybe we need some new recruits??  Anyone lurking wanna join the muskateers?

XXXXX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
How did the appointment go? And the meal - what did you have? I'm so excited that you op is the start of your cycle and this one has to go more smoothly after your trials so far. I'm already thinking about what gift to get you  .

Had a bad day - cried more than once - not quite sure what that was about. Seems to come and go. Parents with us for a while. Mother cooked evening meal, then I walked out for a while and DH came to find me  . Had a chat and feel somewhat better. Think I'm tired....

Anyway hope everyone is well. Bed calls.
Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi honey,

Sorry you had a poo day.  I get very tearful when I'm tired.  Hope you got to have a good nights sleep?  

I'm on the work comp so have to be quick... its so much better than n=mine which is still playing up!

I had lovely  salads and cheeses fro my dinner yesterday and pitta and hummous. Lovely!  trying to be good!  

Anyway better dash meeting Tim for Tapas and then going to the flicks, will post again later.

Hope you having a better day. XXX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Can't understand what happened? I replied a few hrs ago and upon my return - there's nothing there  .

Retry:
So what did you see at the flicks Laura? Did you share popcorn. I think the last film I saw was Narnia at a cinema in Scarborough one winter. I remember they had an interlude for ice creams  .

Trying to find an apartment in Devon for DH's birthday - no luck so far.

Will keep on looking. Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Lily,

How are you feeling today?  

I went to see Simpsons, it was ok.  We met at the Tapas bar first, I went straight from work and Tim bought me flowers and wanted to pretend we were on a date!  

Where in Devon do you fancy or you not sure.  I love Devon.  I must go and visit my friend in Devon soon, haven't seen her since Feb.  She usd to live just over the road and I would visit her every week for a tea and biccy.  Hardly heard from her since she moved.  

I'm glad you are excited about my next cycle, I'm not, I'm feeling very sad about it, actually thinking of putting it off as feeling so negative about it.    I'm feeling ok in myself though, trying to make a life for myself again.

Anyway I'm waffling.  Happy cottage hunting.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

I adore North Devon, particularly walking round Lynton/Exmoor....

Surely you're not serious about putting your cycle off? What with your wonderful engagement and Tim behaving like he's finally realised what he'd be losing if you split up, everything is going so well. We need     thoughts from you  . With such good blood results too, why are you feeling so negative?

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I just can't see how it could work, it was terrible last time, highest dose of drugs and rubbish eggs and embies.  I just wish I was trying something new, I think I will try natural/ mild IVF after, this go just seems to be a waste of time.  

I'm just feeling negative about it, although as I said am feeling quite matter of fact about it, going to try not to focus too much on it.  

I just wanna bubba, can't be that hard a?

Maybe I should look into adoption?


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

We know your last cycle wasn't overly well managed and this time HAS to be better monitored. Have they said how often you'll be monitored etc? Things went too fast and for too long didn't they? That wouldn't have helped grow good quality eggs or embryos. Do you have confidence this time will be different. I don't want you to go through that again. Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

No its going to be exactly the same, same drugs, same scan dates, I did ask to try a different protocol but they wouldn't budge.  Saying this one was the only tried and tested one.  Then one of the Barts girls asked for the antagonist prot (one i also asked for) and they agreed to it for her?? I have called and emailed and noone gets back to me.  

I stil haven't recived my presciption and schedule either, so don't even know what I am doing.  They are just crap and I don't want to do it!! 

Wish I was rich and could go to another clinic and sod the NHS.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

How come you can't choose another clinic - I had a choice of 5? Surely it's your GP/PCT paying for it - don't they have a list where you can go? Love Lily. xx Will write more in morning. Must join DH in bed....


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

No I only have the choice of Barts, nowhere else.  

Sorry was feeling pretty poo yesterday, feel shattered today, had really long day at work and another long one tomorrow.  Can't wait til I am snuggled in bed Friay eve!!

My sister sent me an engagement card today, I texted and thanked her, guess thats the argument dealt with in a very 'my family' kind of way.  No discussion, just ignore the prob!!  Maybe I'm too much of a social worker wanna discuss and analyse everything!?

Hope you had a nice snuggle with DH yesterday?

Meeting my friend with the little girl after work tom, she really is an angel, when she sees me she just laughs and laughs!! Apparently she only does it to me!!  Not sure if thats a good thing or I should be insulted!

XXX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

We sound like we come from the same family!

As for your friend, it's definately good she likes to show such emotion. She certainly wouldn't laugh if she was nervous or uncomfortable with you.

Had a shattering day too. What with reps and family visiting, plus staff and orders going out. Then went shopping this evening as late night tonight. Feel pooped. DH just wanted to get into bed and I'd forgotten I'd washed all the bed clothes this morning - so he wasn't happy standing around waiting... He doesn't 'do' bed making....

Anyway, speak soon, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Do any men 'do' bedmaking??

No wonder you are pooped, you should be at home resting not doing tons of stuff at work and around the house.  Can you not employ someone part time for a few months to help you out?  Most women would be on maternity leave now!

I'm shattered too, Im still at work, off out in a mo to meet my friend for dinner.

My home comp seems to not be working at all at the moment, so will try to post when home but may not be able to.  Really don't know whats wrong with it! Will try to sort it out tomorrow.  

Anyway hope you had a more restful day today?


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Evening Laura,
How's your day - hope you manage to get on sometime this weekend.

Re: employment. We have just taken on two new part-timers, but they obviously need attention initially to learn the ropes. Also, with one member on holiday and the sunny weather keping DH otherwise occupied, certain things need attending to. Reps that come are also friends, wanting to meet the new family member so there's a lot to keep me busy as we're a small busy. I do enjoy it, just would like to fit the odd nap in (my aim each day).

How are you feeling about your op?

Searching for a cooker again now.

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Lily,

I'm back!!

Well it took ages to sort the comp out today, tim had to call up the modem people and talk to them for ages (we went wireless last week!) and its been a night mare, his playstaion thing isn't working now (that uses the wi-fi too) but I told him my internet is more important!

Any way had a nice weekend, friday I went out with my friend and then stayed at hers, played with her little one most of the morning then got home about 2pm.  Then Tim had seen a cockateil when he was out on his bike and a lady up the road had a house fire and lost all her cockatails alst week so we ecided to go back qwith some birdseed and try to catch it.. no luck but was a good excuse to spend some time walking around the local forest... weather was lovely.  Then we watched a film last night and had some curry (mmm) and then today I have been boxing up stuff and having a clear out, got some stuff to put on ebay (never done that before) stuff to go into storage (at Tim's sisters) and stuff for my dad's boot fair.  So hopefully my feng sui (?) is going to be fab once all the boxes are gotten rid of!!  I love it when I actaully achieve something!!  

Anyway hows you? Hows Rosie?  Had your nap today? 

Oh i asked my friend about dry skin and she said Jessie ahs the same and she now uses aqueus cream instead of bubble bath/ soap.  She just rubs it all over her in the bath.  

Any luck with the cooker?

Have you heard from Katey?

Kim - have you started treatment again yet?

Tracey - I do so hope you are doing ok.  Maybe a break from the boards is doing you good?


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

So glad you're back Laura!  

You two are so lovely, trying to catch the cockatiel. Good reason for the walk in the forest too.

Thanks for asking your friend about the dry skin - very helpful. No cooker yet, but have chosen one and just need to make a phone call tomorrow. No, haven't heard from Katey - hope she's ok?

No nap today - we went out for Sunday lunch, then walked about 6 miles at a local nature reserve. Rosie experienced her first raindrop. Anyway, sun came out again and we continued.... Felt good to be out doing a decent walk again.

So, is the clear out, getting ready for the move? What's happening on that front? What about Tim's job? What happened with that other job you were thinking of going for?

Off for a nap now.... Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well as it was midnight I hope you got more than a nap!  

I'll text Katey in a mo, check all ok.

Rosie experiencing her first rain drop, so cute! Hope it was a gentle stroll, you should stil be taking it easy, hope you haven't been over doing it!

Yes all the packing up of stuff is because our flat is full of junk and I thought if we put stuff in storage it would make e feel less claustrophobic and of course if tim gets a job soon then we can get straight into renting it out, at the mo is a mess and so be good to have it reasonably straight.

Tim has applied for 2 jobs and is going to do another one this week.  One is in Lincs, whcih the closing date is this week and the other is in Norfolk which the closing date is next week.  So fingers crossed he gets one of them.    To be honest I'm not even sure where Norfolk is!  I think its inbetween Notts and London? So I guess that means I will be closer to my friends down here.

Anyway I have a meeting this am about 3 mins walk from my house!!  How great is that, so have had a lay in!   I'm off to discuss with a lady the fact her son who was adopted 30 years ago wants to meet her...... I love doing stuff like that.  Bless her, she will be over the moon, just hope he is a love and not just after her £!

Anyway best have a bath and get some clobber on.

XXX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh Laura - you do make me chuckle! Norfolk is east of South Lincs and where we head to for coastal fun/country pubs and nature walks. It's very beautiful and famous for it's coastline. It's also home to the Queen's country residence at Sandringham; is great for cycling, eg at Thetford Forest but things do seem a long way apart and you may get stuck behind some tractors  , just like in Lincs.

So, did you hear back from Katey? I presume we've lost her now?  

Hope Tracy and Kim are alright.

Parents arrive tomorrow for a few days. Maybe mum will help with some ironing  .

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Laura,

Sorry to butt in but i just wanted to say that my DH does 'do' bedmaking     if he didn't we would have to use sleeping bags all of the time !!

I'm only 5 foot tall and just can't do it !!  

take care 

Pin xx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Pin and congratulations! You should treasure him  . Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi pin honey!  I'm only 5'1 and tim is 6'2' and I still do the bedmaking!    I do this weird climbing inside of the cover and grab the corners thing! I may be small but I can so most things!!    I hate sleeping bags, I always like my legs to have a bit of freedom, hate them being next to eachother!!

Lily - I did text Katey, her nan is pretty poorly, I get the impression that she is round there all the time, its al sounded pretty grim like her nan was suffering alot.  She asked after you, I told her you are doing well and Rosie is gorgeous!  She did say she would try to get online soon.  

Tracey - Katey asked after you too.  

Sorted the cooker yet?

Our washing machine has broke too now!   I have no clothes for work tom either, I had to wear some flip flop shoes today (as my jeans are all soaking wet and I only own trainers) and I now have blisters on my toes! What shall I do tomorrow?? I may have to call in sick as I have o clothes?!  Maybe I should wear my dress I got for the wedding!! More money.  

I've got to get up early to drop all my clothes to my mums to wash and dry for me to pick up on way home. What a palava!  

Hope your mum helps with the ironing... i hate it!  You got any plans with them or just spending time at home with them?

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
Did you manage to find something to wear? What a lovely mum! Good excuse too though to buy a new outfit on the way home!

Re: parents - they're here for 5 days - may do the odd bit of shopping, otherwsie it's just staying around here. They help us out quite a lot, eg my dad's watering plants as I write, whilst mum is ironing. Yippee!  

Good to hear about Katey. I hope she does get back on soon. Sad to hear about her nan though. Will text her and say hi.

Must do a bit of paperwork, before getting DH's lunch.
Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Honey,

Just a quickie from me as shattered.  Only got in at 930 and still have to do the pots and have a tidy up! 

Oh nice sounds like your getting spoilt!  

You enjoy it, you are normally so busy!

Its 2 weeks today til my op! Yay, can't wait to get it over and done with.

So did you text Katey? Hows she today?

Hi Kim, Pin, and Katey pops!

XX


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Laura,

I hope you don't mind me popping on here now and then.  I have been following this thread since the beginning - along with our poor responders thread too of course.  

I'm glad everything is going well for LilyAnne and Katey too and their little ones.  Hoping to pick up a few tips too   

Take care

Pin xx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Pin,
You are always welcome, anytime! Also, ask anything you like....

How are you doing Laura? Hope you're not so shattered tonight? No long now before your op....

Had a couple of tearful days, not sure why I'm so bad, think I'm overly tired. Better go to bed....

Night night! Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi lily

I'm drunk. Had lots of wine and champers with work to celelbrte the engagement.  Tiredness makes me cry too,  

I'm hope you have good nights rest will talk more tom! XX

Pin - of course your welcome, I'm sure lily must get bored of me!   Used to be more of us! Its a lucky thread I think, lots of babies!  


Talk tom. XX


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Just popping in with a message from Miss TC



> Ive been going through the mil a bit, still not back at work, eating disorder getting slowly better tho I havnt been able to log on for ages but hope to do so next week, please pass on my hello to everyone, love & hugs Tracey x x x x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks dizzi... send her our love and tell her we are always thinking of her and looking forward to having her back. XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Evening.
Lovely to read the message from Tracy - thanks Dizzi. Thinking about you Tracy and hoping you're back with us really soon  .

How are you Laura? Wine and champers at work eh? Wish I worked with you  . How're feeling re the op - it's all very exciting and a step closer to the next cycle. Is your flat looking emptier? Any news re Tim's jobs that he's applied for?

As for me - had a good day on the nursery, getting some stuff done with DH that we've wanted to do for ages. Pretty tired this evening, after unexpected visitors and cooking for parents (here 'til Sunday). Have tried to rearreange apartment we've booked in Italy as we've just realised it's Carnival week in Venice, where we hope to spend 2 nights. Perhaps not a good idea with baby and parents in tow. Not to mention how expensive it is. Now have to see if we can rearrange flights.... 

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Rosie - happy 1 month birthday!

And work took me for lunch and brought in cake today!  I should get engaged more often!  

Just about to settle down to watch a movie... its a wonderful life... never seen it.

Got your cooker yet?  We need to sort washing machine tom.    I love italy, maybe good place for a wedding??

Its the weekend... thank crunchie!

no news from jobs yet, only closing date today so should hear about interview in next 2 weeks.  Feel fine about op, be good to get in and over with, sure will be nervous on day but feel fine at mo.

Hope you get nice night sleep.  

Is mum still doig ironing??


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

No, ironing has lapsed somewhat  . However, she did go shopping with me. Confirmed cooker today (Belling : a shiny, sexy black number), just need to telephone site I've found it on and order it....

DH gone to bed, I should follow....

I think Italy would be a great place for a wedding - I've always found it very romantic. What about Verona with Romeo and Juliet's balcony, then honeymoon by the lakes?

Any news from Katey?

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Lily,

No not heard from Katey, I will text her later if I remember check she is ok.

I love italy, really in mood for a holiday, maybe I can sqeeze one in before next IVF?  

I'm feeliong tired and a bit bogged down, feel like I have a never ending list of jobs to do!   Just sorted my car insurance and now have some cleaning to do... BORING!!  Wish I'd bought some V tickets.  

Got my friends 40th Birthday tomorrow, the one with the baby girl.  
Hopefully that will be nice, we are going on our bikes so I hope the weather is ok... don't wanna turn up like a drowned rat!

We went to the marine fish shop today and bought 2 new fish for our tank, I love fish. Got 2 cloudy damsels, they are cute!  

So mum off tomorrow isn't she? That good or a bad thing?    Make sure she does a few more jobs before she goes!  

What you been up to?

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
So we were cleanig together today   fun wasn't it ?  . Yes mum's off tomorrow but my ironing pile is zero !!     Yippee. I'm always ready for them to go, but them miss them later.

Any news from Katey - I keep forgetting to text until late at night.... Hope you're ok Katey if you're reading.

Hope you have a lovely time tomorrow and hope the weather stays fine. We're off shopping, lunch and walk (hopefully if it's not raining).

Hi Tracey and Kim.

Must go to bed....

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Night honey... I forgot to text Katey too.   I wil do tomorrow. 

I've heard there will be champagne tomorrow!  

Found out today lady who got married 2 weeks ago mum died 5 days after the wedding. So sad.  

Enjoy last day with you folks... then back to you and DH.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
How was the weekend? Did you manage enough champagne   for that lovely light headed feeling?

I'm shattered. Went out shopping and walking, then had late dinner and watched a slushy movie we'd bought for £1 in the sales. Bed late and the phone's been ringing too much this am  .

Any news from KT?

Lots of love, Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Lily,

Oh dear.. I drank too much!  Got there at 2pm and got home at 2am!  Drunk far too much and was on my bike!! 

CAlled work with a fake excuse for taking the morning off!  Tim went sick as we were both so poorly!    I made it into work this afternoon and actaully was quite productive... got to go to my mothers in a min to do some washing... not sure if I can be bothered, but I really should otherwise I won't have any clothes left!

So have they gone now then?  How you feeling?  Hows Rosie sleeping? how are you sleeping?!

Didn't text Katey again ... brain is a bit mushy at the mo... will try to text her later.

XXX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
You and Tim do make me laugh  . When you getting a new washing machine?

As for us - we're ok. Tired but ok. Rosie's sleeping well during day so I get lots done, whether it's work work, or housework. But night time's not so good, so at the moment I'm in a bit of a trance most of the day. I WILL get some sleep somehow. Will have to organise myself better and be stronger about it.

Parents have gone and it's lovely to have some time alone with DH again. Took Rosie to clinic today as she came out all blotchy - apprently ?milk spots, with no known cause?

Not long now before the op  , then when do you hope your next cycle to start?

Off to cook dinner now. Shouldn't take long - just a stir fry.

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Milk spots?? nothing serious I'm guessing? give her a snuggle from me!    Are you still having a nap in the daytime?  You need your sleep remember.  

Well tim has mended the washing machine on his skivy day off so thats good!  Still had to go to my mums as she had loads of our washing.  Feel shattered as didn't get in til late from work.

I texted Katey yesterday and she hasn't got back to me, which is quite unusual for her.  I'm thinking the worst, sounded last time she texted like her nan was very very ill.  Hope shes doing ok.

Mmmm I love stir fry, I always put a little bit of chilli in and some pine nuts.. mmmm!

I have been told I can start my next cycle after my next period after the op, but that will only be about 10days  after my op, I do have to take the pill for 3 weeks before I start so I'm undecided if I should wait another month and give myself the best shot or just start soon as.  I guess a month won't make much difference and will give me longer to heal, but I've already waited so long.  I guess I will see how much 'work' they have to do next week.

Only 4 more days at work and then my op... Yay!

Hi to Katey, Kim and Tracey. X

Anyway I must crash... sleepy. XX


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hi just popping on to say hello and i have not forgotten yous, get my prostap n 5 days oh my god here we go again.
speak soon.
kim xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi there!

Kim - I don't even know what prostap is!  

Lily - I texted Katey again today and had no response.   Worried.

How are you? Hows the milk spots?

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura and Kim!
Laura - I think the extra month's a good idea to give you time to heal. I know how desperate you are to restart the cycle but it's best to get your body ready first. Any news from Tim's jobs applications yet? I'm waiting for you popping round for a cup of sugar.....  

Hi Kim, Really good luck with your cycle.

Well the milk spots come and go. They're worse when she's mad and the blood vessels dilate. I'm told they're nothing to worry about....

Had a busy day on the nursery today which was good exercise. Bit chilly but felt better for some bending and stretching. Granny's here tomorrow.....

Hope Katey's alright.

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lily,

I had a text from Katey, she is ok and Jack is fine, she has no computer at the moment so can't get on. Her nan is very ill but insisting on flying to ireland and everyone is worried she won't survive the flight, katey's mum is very upset by it all! She asked after you and Rosie, I haven't replied yet.

We just snuggled up and watch LEON its a great film.

We have decided to book into a hotel over the weekend (just one night) as I think we deserve a little treat, not sure where just about to have a surf.

Still no news on the jobs yet,closing date was the 16th so its only been a week.  I hope we hear something soon.  I feel quite excited think its a good move.

Yeah I should wait the extra month, in the scheme of things anotehr month is nothing i guess.

Have you lost your preggy belly now? You sound like your all back in shape? 

Off to surf for a cheapy hotel by the sea!!
X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

So where are you going? I sooo love the sea.

I texted KT this am before I read your post. She said how tired she is. I'm not good at texting on my old phone, so I hope she gets back on here soon.

Re my belly   - back in shape I wish! That's why I'm trying to be as active as possible to help it. I put on more weight than I should, so I'm now working at getting it off, but it's not going fast enough  .

Off to make lunch. Salad of course with low fat cottage cheese.

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well we are all still in touch so that is good, be better when Katey gets back on here... you think she ever will?

Tired had long day, been trying to get everything done so I don't worry about work when I'm off, really bad time to be off as its when everyone going back to school/ college so lots to organise.  

Cottage cheese...yuk!!  I went to a Indian BBQ at lunch one o the day centres had an open day and I went (just for the grub  ) and it was wet and cold and nowhere to get cover and then to add to that they only had meat so I didn't even get any lunch!!! I was soo Peeed off! Didn't get home til 8.30 tonight so we went out for curry... rawn dansak. Mmmmmm

I bet you are in shape... you are always so active!

As for waiting I think you are right, I will wait 2 AF's til my IVF a few more weeks will make no difference.  I've also really been thinking about where we go fter this and I'm thinking more and more about adoption.  Few years out to enjoy ourselves and then adopt.  Feel ok about it.

Not told Tim tom would be babes birthday, he will not remember something like that, should I tell him? Or leave him in ignorant bliss, will only make him sad.  

Nearly the weekend!!  Are you off now til tues too?

XXx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
If you feel the need to tell him, then tell him, perhaps it would help him understand how you're feeling?

Surprised about the Indian bbq, considering in India, vegetarian food was so abundant.

I'm pleased you're waiting 2 AF's before the IVF - gives your body chance to rebalance after the op. My fingers are soooo tightly crossed it hurts....

As for the weekend: my sister's over on Sat, also my parents till Tuesday. Then Sunday DH and I are off to a customer's garden centre opening - have been promised champagne and buffet  . Suppose that means I'll be driving  . Hoping to have a real good rest on Monday.

Off to deliver some plants now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi there,

I didn't tell him, seems daft to say anything, I'm ok, looking forward to a lazy weekend. Got lots done at work today and so my last day in (tues) should be ok.

The BBQ was Asian, bangladeshi, so they are muslim not Hindu and therfore big meat eaters!  Normally there is a Tarka Dall for me though!  

I'm feeling fat, hope to get to the gym over the weekend, think I will feel better if I start excersing again. Just need to try to motivate myself.  

Don't think I've ever heard you mention your sister before? 

I got a text from Katey, her nan died this morning and so she is off to Ireland for the funeral.  

Anyway I'm going to have a tidy up so I can settle down for the evening.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

My sister lives in the same town, though we don't see that much of each other. We used to when I was younger (16 or so) - she's 7 years older, but we went separate ways after I went to uni.

How's the lazy weekend going?

Unfortunately have to work this am as a customer's coming at 2pm for plants that aren't ready and there's no staff today (except DH and me)  . After that I intend to do nothing!

I got the text too. Hope KT's is ok.

'Speak' to you later.  

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hay there,

Weather is lovely! We are hoping to go and camp somewhere tonight if we can find somewhere with a little bit of space!  

Just going for a surf now to have a look. Not going to stay in hotal only realy expensive ones are free.   I guess it is a bank hol weekend!

Glad you only have to work this am and then you can put your feet up and cuddle Rosie and DH for the newxt few days!!  

X


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hi girls prostap tomorrow     it is a down reg injection a depot that last for 28 days, i will need to so i am in sink with sister, mad for twice as long thats what that means    take care
kim xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Kim - Thanks for keepingme informed!! Good luck with the jab tomorrow.. wil you do it yourself?

Lily - Hope your having a nice time with your sister.  

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Laura - you're back  . How was the camping? Where did you go?

Hi Kim. Good luck.

Sister's gone now, parents go tomorrow. Trying to get some housework done.... Hoping to rest this afternoon....

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Lily - We didn't go camping a we couldn't get into a camp site.  But we did go out on our bikes and pretend we were camping!  We had a BBQ and lazed in the sunshine reading and listening to music and in the evening we made a fire and sad roudn it til about 11pm.  We didn't realise it was a horse field and at one point we had about 10 horses around us, they were rummaging in our bags and giving us a nuzzle!!    Then we couldn't get out of the park and had to jmp over the gates!  And we were struggling with getting our bikes over and nice bunch of 'youths' came and helped us which I thought was nice.  Then yesterday we went to Frinton, was lovely laying on the beach. Tim went for a swim in the sea.  But I did feel a little sad, very close to our due date and everyone had a baby/ kiddy.  MAde me realise what I haven't got, but I think I managed to cope ok and we had a nice day.  Tim out today with his friend who is flying back to Hong Kong tonight so I am doing some jobs.. cleaning mainly!    Hoping to get to the gym later, not been for ages.  

Did you have fun with your sister? Is mum helping with the cleaning!  

Enjoy the rest of your BH weekend. XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hey Laura,
Sounds like you had SUCH a lovely BH weekend, so relaxing and a change from normal routines. Glad the 'youths' didn't 'nick' your bikes whilst you were geting over the gates too. 

Think I should have tried harder to do the same. We did go to the coast yesterday and had a picnic, followed by a long walk, watching the boats come in to dock. Had to do jobs today though, inside the house and on the nursery. We've finally put the posts up for our soft fruit patch. Mind you a few have died as we didn't keep the weeds down enough  . Anyway, therapeutically cleared them today.

When's KT back from Ireland?

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Lily,

I'm not sure when KT back, funerals are normally a week after aren't they so I guess the funeral will be later this week? Although being a BH may be later?

What beach did you go to? Was that Rosies's first trip to the beach? 

X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Brancaster, North Norfolk.

Have just found out DH's family visiting this coming weekend   - must get organised and sort some junk out....

Not long now....  

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh no inlaws!! To be honest I find my inlaws easier than my family.

Back to work tom... and last day!

Night night Lily Pie.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hay Lily,

Well nearly time for my op.    Feeling ok but thats cos I'm busy at the moment, sure once I settle down for the evening I will be nervous.

Hope you had a nice day.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
Really, really, really, really good luck for your op. I'll be thinking of you  . Let's hope they sprinkle some   in at the same time. You never know maybe the surgeon will be wearing orange boxer shorts   : you'll tell me tomorrow 'he' was female  .

Had a busy day - day after Bank Holiday always is, and it's always a big rush to get orders out. Tonight, I've been trying to get organised for the weekend - got DH making up some pictures - bought some off a travelling Polish student who was studying art in Warsaw. Whilst visiting his brother who is working locally, he's been knocking at people's doors showing off his paintings. Liked his style, plus they were very good. DH chose one of cats looking out of a window and I chose a scene from Poland of deer and mountains.

Tired now and must go to bed.
Get back as soon as you can and rest ok! Let us know how you get on.
Lots of love, Lily. xx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hope you're ok Laura  . How did it go?

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

HI Lily,

Hope you are ok.  Yes .. he was a she! Lets hope she had orange knickers!!   Dr was lovely was really attentive and came to see me alot.

The op didn't go to well as the camera went into my belly button and caught my bowel which is stuck on the inside on my belly button.  So they had to go in another way and so I have lots of holes al over the place.  This is why they needed to keep me in.  They removed my right tube which was full of fluid but couldn't get to my left side at all couldn't even see it.  I have lots of adhesions and damage over that side. and my bowel was all caught up so they felt it was more dangerous to continue.  I'm feeeling pretty rough.  Stomach full of bruises and stiches and hurts to sit up and move about so just lazing in bed.

Feeling sad as I may still have left hydro which means I won't ever be able to get preg and also worrie if i did ever get preg my bowel will get all wrapped up and i won't be able to carry baby.  So feeling pretty down.

Hopefully I'll feel better when not feeling so poorly. XXX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh Laura   - well done for sitting at the pc. Did the dr discuss pregnancy? Was she worried that the position of your bowel/left side would affect carrying a baby? Are you having a follow-up to discuss it?

I can understand why you're feeling so down - it will be better when you can move about more comfortably and can discuss everything with your fertility team. Hope you're getting nicely pampered  .

I've just re-read your message and wonder why a left hydro would stop you getting pregnant by IVF?

Bye for now, Keep resting, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Any hydro can stop the embryo implanting, its water in the tube that leaks into the womb. 

To be honest I don't know if I will be having a follow up?  The dr just said I could start IVF after 2 AF's. Do you normally get a follow-up?

We just watched a movie and I was nowhere near as uncomfy as last night on the sofa so thats a good thing.. I do look really pregnant though!.. keep rubbing my belly and pretending! 

Hows you and Rosie doing? 
All the family gone now?

Oh Tim got a interview for that job in Norfolk! Got the letter this morning, its on the 11th Sept.

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

That's great news! We love Norfolk - especially the North - whereabouts is it?

Yes, all my family have gone now. Had a good day sorting out loads - piles of papers (found things I'd lost), rediscovered my piano (was hidden by papers, articles, mags) and put some pics up. DH's family coming tomorrow for the day - he's been busy cooking for them this evening - we're having a cold buffet-style lunch.

Didn't know about the hydro - good that they removed the right side though and it's possible left is ok? I'm sure if you need to discuss the op/outcome with her/the team you could ask to see someone. I normally think of 2 or 3 key questions, telephone the consultant's secretary and either ask to speak with the dr directly or ask them via the secretary.

Best go to bed. Things ok. Rosie's been good, although having a strange day today, where she's wanted feeding every 1.5 - 2 hours. Not sure why. I always concentrate on tomorrow going more smoothly....

Goodnight Laura  . May the healing fairies do their magic whilst you're sleeping tonight  .

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hay Lily,

Had a rough day, spent all morning crying not sure why and this afternoone we went out for a little walk round a graveyard but I think it was too much so been in bed since then.

Feeling really hot/ cold and rough.  

My stitches are itchy, had a peek they look fine.  Not been no. 2s since wednesday?? Should I be worried? Not really been eating that much to be honest not got much of an appetite. 

Hope you enjoyed your cold lunch.. mmmm.

Maybe Rosie is just excited having you all back to herself again and making the most of it?


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Emmm: no 2's. I suggest eating some fruit/prunes - anything to get you going. It will certainly help you feel better to empty your bowels. As will eating too. I know you don't feel like eating but eating properly will also help you cope with your emotions. Sounds like you're getting a bit run down and need a pick me up. Some nutitious food will be a good start - help you analyse and plan better. Maybe a home made smoothie - doesn't have to be fresh fruit, eg tinned blackcurrants are really good, with some milk/ice-cream whizzed up. Or omlette/scrambled eggs. No doubt your tummy doesn't feel like a lot of bulk, but that doesn't matter at the moment.

Glad your stitches look fine. Take your temp though, make sure you've no infection.

Anyway, really hope you're feeling better in the morning and please write you've eaten something scrummy/light and nutrient packed.

E-mailed KT: but no reply. Presume she's back from Ireland?

Goodnight sweetheart. Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Tim made me a smoothie earlier, and I just had a hot chocolate! Think me and Tim just abit worried as they thought they had damaged my bowel and I'm just thinkin the worst. temp is 38.5 which is fine i think?

Got some butternut squash soup for lunch tom and have been eating lots of plums and grapes.

Have just been looing on a fostering and adoption website.  Maybe that will be our best option once we move?

I would imagine Katey is back now? She said that she had comp probs so may have not got your email? Maybe text her?

Sleep well my love. X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
How are you today?
Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Honey,

I'm not too bad.  Emailed the hospital with my questions and the nurse called and said she will sort me out a consult appointment, i'm going to ask if maybe one of the dr's can just talk to me on the phone instead.  I missed her call, she said she will phone back tomorrow.  So scared they are going to say thats it nothing more they can do.  

Tim gave me a wash down and a hair wash tonight!    Poor Tim what he has to do.

Am going to GP in the morning for my sick note and to try to get a nurse to take my stitches out.

Sorry ebing so needy at the moment, just feel crap!  Talking of which I went this morning!  

Hows your day been?

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Yippee - must have been the plums....  

Im really pleased you've made contact with the hosp with questions - any discussion can only lead to progress. Don't apologise for being needy - you're feeling rubbish, with a lot to think about and are in pain - so you're very entitled to be.  

My day was rather hectic as lots of orders to get together. I've pulled a muscle in my back, so having to be careful. Think I was vulnerable after our long walk on Thursday. Taking DH to hosp this pm, for an investgation with sedation. He doesn't like my driving, so hope they give him plenty for the journey home  . Poor chap, loves his food, but isn't allowed to eat from early this morning until after the procedure at 3pm  . Hope he doesn't get too ratty  .

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Feeling bit better today.  Had stitches out this morning and saw GP.  Didn't bother asking her any questiosn think I'm best to wait to speak to someone at the hosital.  They did call yesterday but I got to the phone to late and then they didn't answer!! She left message saying she will call back. Signed off til next Wednesday.

Oh dear poor you wth your back, think after having a baby/ being preg your joints etc are more likely to pulled (or maybe i just made that up in my head!!).

Oh dear poor Dh, both on the no food and sedation!! Hope it goes ok.  And poor you having to nurse maid both me and him!!  And I'm sure your driving is fine!!  

Have you heard back from Katey?

Are you on Face Book? Its great fun!  I only discovered it yesterday.

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
Never heard of Face Book??

Not heard from Katey. Shame about that.

Have you heard from the hospital yet? Are you still feeling uncomfortable?

Busy day today on nursery. It's so warm out too, quite humid....

Speak later. Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Lily Pops,

Oh my what a night I had!!  I noticed the tops of my PJs where wet and then left my belly out to get some air!  Then tons of wtery/blood came gushing out of my belly button.. was so scary, then not only did I have a puddle of goo on my belly it started to bubble! I was really freaked. Called NHS diretc and they advised to either go to A and E or cover in a sterile dressing to the morning and see the GP, which was what I did.  Was disgusting. They took a swab and will call tom if I need to change my antibiotics.  Got 2 lots of anti-biotics and so no drinking  for me for another week!  Oh I miss my wine!

Also nurse called from Barts and said she is going to get all my files and then the consultant will ring me next week once she has read though them. 

Hows DH? Did he survive your driving?  

Don't work too hard don't want you hurting your back. XX

Anyway I'm going to have some soup and then have a lay down.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Update!!

Barts called (the lead consultant) and she was lovely, she said that my left tube they saw and was only a tiny bit there and so did not want to mess to much with my bowels as it looked ok what was there.  She said she really doesn't think I should give up just yet, she hopes for a better response now my hydro on the right has gone.  She was really lovely and positive and I'm feeling better.  She also said the reason I have so much liquid coming out of my tum is prob as they put a litre of 'special fluid' in my tummy to stop any further adhesions! 

Feeling bit rough but happier in spirit now!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Laura, that's fantastic news! It's so good you had the op ready for the next IVF as your chances are so much better now then. Shame about the oozing - but as soon as that clears up, I'm sure you'll fantastic and very excited about the news the consultant has given you.  

How are you today? Not such a bad thing, being off the drink - good practice.... When's your next cycle start then - 2 months time?

As for me - awaiting my nan and auntie this afternoon - trying to get jobs done eg, ordering stock, chasing up unpaid invoices, washing and tidying....

Bye for now, Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Lily,

You always have lots of visitors don't you!!  Do you have to provide cakes for them all?? Or do they bring there own?!

I'm feeling bit better today.  Changed dresing this morning at about8.30am and was still gross but nothing has seeped through yet so looking like it is easing up... thank goodnes!

As for cleaning and tidying I'm going to attenpt couple of little jobs in a minute... nothign too much just some light tidying and see how I go.  

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,

You don't get cakes (or biscuits) at my house: especially with me trying so hard to lose weight.

How did the housework go? Don't overdo it will you, esp with the seeping wounds.  

Nan came, auntie postponed. She always brings me recipes from her daily paper - today was spanish omlette. The best 'omlette' recipe she brought last week - spinach frittata - basically a spinach and sweetcorn omlette, although it's cooked in the oven with some gruyere on top. Quite yummy.

Must go - DH is back and I'm supposed to be working, to persuade him to cook dinner  .

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well I wasn't very productive, ended up having an afternoon snooze and only just woke.  Feeling really really tired.   Hate taking all these tablets too, some with food some wihout, feel like I'm taking something every couple of hours!

I bought a really nice curry recipe book few weeks ago, must have a look and cook something from it, I like cooking just don't find the time. One of the blokes at work's wife cooked a pear, hazelnut adn cho chic cake few weeks ago... it was fab!

So when I pop over for tea I will have to bring my own cake then?  

So how is the weight loss going? I find it hard to imagine you've put on much, are you maybe just being a bit self conscious? You are always so active and busy and healthy!!

How much do you need to lose to get down to pre-preg weight? Is it harder as you have PCOS? I always forget you have that as you don't 'look' like you have it.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks Laura, you're a star! Biggest problem is, it has gone to my hips. My tummy's going down nicely, but oh my hips  ! I must lose more than stone - being as active as poss on the nursery, but it doesn't seem to be shifting at all. Hence I've resorted to being really strict with what's put into the trolley at the supermarket. Anything I'm weak with doesn't go in! DH is being understanding as he's trying too, and fortunately there are some things he likes, I don't, so he's not missing out completely.

Sounds like you needed the nap, housework will wait.

Must go. Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

That the worse thing about being 'house bound' is that I don't get to do the food shopping, I love my food and like a few nibbles!  

I need to start on the healthy living stuff now, have put on alot round my belly and bum.  Maybe we can do some cyber weightwatchers and help eachother on.  I may get one of those weight lose tickers maybe??

Tim is no help, he is rake thin and eats a ton.  

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Good ideas - how much do you need to lose, bet it's not much. Shall we aim for 1lb off by Monday?
Have you texted Katey? Any news from Tracy?

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Lily,

I need to weight myself to be honest as  don't have scales at home as I get obsessed! So I will need to buy some!!  I like to be just under 9 stone and last time I weighted myself I was about 9.5 but think I've put on a few more pounds with all the drinking and no excersise I've been doing so maybe a stone too.  Tim is going to take me out tomorrow (only to the pet shop and launderette!!) but sure we can stop somewhere and get some scales.

Got a nice healthy dinner tonight, I have red snapper and rice and beans with corn on the cob.  Last night I had stir fry so thats quite good I think.

I really need to get to the gym, how long do you think I should wait? I guess swimming will come first but need to wait til this bloody belly button heals.    Its still horrible but seems to be slowing down.

No not texted Katey and when deleted all my numbers I lost Traceys. Although think if I looked its prob in my inbox somewhere.  Hope they are both doing ok. 

SO what you having for dinner tonight?


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
How was the snapper - healthier meal than me - I had bolognese, with beans of course for extra fibre. Isn't weight loss so slow. Don't forget your scales tomorrow.

As for the gym - I'm sure you'll know when your body feels ready to go - how's the wounds?

So are you REALLY off the wine this weekend? What else have you planned - or are you taking it easy?
We're at home pottering about tomorrow, then off walking Sunday: surprise!   Looking forward to it though - help my thighs  !.

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Not got my scales yet!  

Had a exciting day for me.. went out in the car and went tothe launderette and pet shop... feel exhausted now.  Think everyone thought I was preg when I was out, belly all swollen so had to wear baggy jog bottoms.  God knows what I'm going to wear next week for work!  

Not had a drop of booze since before op and can't have any til I finish my tablets which is next week. Its fine don't really feel like drinking anyway.

I've stopped ozzing now and wound looks fine I think. Just find standing for too long hard now, not really in any pain as such.

I love spag bol, surely that is not too bad for you??

Enjoy your pottering X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
How are you today? I'm a bit achey after our walk yesterday, but ok. Lovely to get txt from KT wasn't it? Hope she keeps in touch....

Write later, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Lily,

Yes it was nice to get a text from Katey, she sounded like it was all getting a bit too much for her.  Must be hard all on your own and a business to run and family members to look after.  Wonder how her dad is now?  Yes I hope she will return to the fold.

To be honest I'm pretty impressed we have kept the thread going.. its been just the two of us for a while now.  Occasional visits from Pin and Kim.  No Tracey or Katey!  I do hope Tracey is ok.  

Wouldn't it be nice if they all returned to us!!  But until then we will continue!

So your aching... well thats a good sign I always think?

I've got loads of A/L left so I may take a few mid week days off so I can go to the gym etc.  Feel like I could go for a gentle swim today, would be nice and quiet, just worried about my belly button and all then germs.  It does look all healed up, but swimming pools are full of germs aren't they?

BAck to work wed for me.  Think I'll be fine.

Started doing some sorting out today, feeling quite productive so now I've had my porridge I better get on before the mood goes!!  

Have good day, chat later. X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
Maybe you could ask a nurse at your surgery to check it out first, before you swim? I asked about taking Rosie and my GP said not until at least the first two lots of immunisations (8 weeks) due to all the germs  . So be sure , won't you?  

How long have I got to wait then for your next two AF's? That is when your starting right?

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well I am due Af on Wed I think and then I start the pill for 21 days after that (thats my down reg bit!) so should start stimms first week in Nov, Exactly a year since my first IVf, I remember as its my birthday! Was thinking of leaving it til after my birthday as my 30th was ruined completey due to nightmare IVF results, but saying that, but then I will be testing over xmas so may as well get on with it.  

So I guess in acnswer to your question I will be starting the my next round begining of Oct but only on the pill, start injections begining of Nov.   

Daft but even though my chances are so very low a little bit of me still gets excited and thinks MAYBE this time it wil work.    Must not get my hopes up.

I'm not going to go swimming.. even though it is a beuatiful day!!

I've just looked at my leave card and I still have 22 days leave left to take before the end of March!!  

XXXXXX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Of course you should get excited - you've just had the op which has improved your chances for a start!


laurab said:


> Update!!
> 
> Barts called (the lead consultant) and she was lovely, she said that my left tube they saw and was only a tiny bit there and so did not want to mess to much with my bowels as it looked ok what was there. She said she really doesn't think I should give up just yet, she hopes for a better response now my hydro on the right has gone.
> Feeling bit rough but happier in spirit now!


I'm sooooo excited - roll on October - which isn't very far away . xx Lily xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Your a star!  XXXXX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura - how's it going? I've been getting excited as Katey said she would post/e-mail, but nothing yet  . Any news from Tracy - hope she's ok?

Had a hectic day today, quite physical - kept thinking of my hips and how they surely must be going down  . Got your scales yet?

Love Lily. xx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

PS How'd the intrview go? xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Lily,

You are on early tonight!

Sorry still not got scales yet.    Tim says I should go to the gym to weight mysefl and not have scales here as otherwise I'll get obsesed. So may weight til the weekend and go to the gym.  Have you weighed yoursefl? Whats the damage?

No nothing from Katey, hope she ok. And Tracey.

Tim thinks he didn't get the job but they are ringing tomorrow as they had interviews all day today.  So I wil keep you posted.  Oh I really want him to get it.    He said the place was beautiful.

Back to work tom so that will help with the weight loss, not allowed to use car at work so we have to walk everywhere/ public transport.

XXX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura - Feeling better?  

I like your work policy - very healthy for you and the environment. How'd first day back go?

Tim's idea about the scales is a good one. I'm weighing myself everyday at the moment. Nothing much happening....   I am trying hard though.

DH is calling - dinner's ready. Back later.
Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi hon,

What did you have for dinner, I had 4 cheese pizza.... not exactly dieting food a!!!    But I did finish my tablets this mornign and so could have had a wee glass of vino but I am being good and will wait to Friday night when I'm seeing my friend!  

I think I will go to the gym on Friday, just for a gentle workout and a swim, nothing major and then can weight myself.  Am in Brighton on friday for work but not got to be there til 2pm so will have a bit of free time in the morning.  

No AF yet!    On day 26 now.  I used to be every 25 days without a hitch but since last IVF its seems to be a bit al over the place.  Nearer to 28 days must be a good thing though?

First day back was fine, few issues with cliethns but nothing major.  Trains were mucked up though so got stuck standing on a packed tube for ages which was a bit of a pain. But home now and in my PJ's think I'll have an early night, feel pretty shattered.

Remember muscle weighs more than fat so maybe your just building up lovely stong muscles?!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

I've told myslef that for years!   We had various veggies and a pilchard stir-fry with lots of garlic - as you can guess I forgot to plan anything  .

Wish I could join you for a morning's shopping spree in Brighton....

Watching Shawshank Redemption tonight - just having a 5 min break. Haven't seen it before, but it's a bit depressing tbh. DH wants to watch till the end though.

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh I watched shawshank few years ago I quire liked it... can't really remember what is was about.. a prison?! What did you think in the end?

Well my plans have been scuppered! No Brighton tomorrow.   had so many social plans and work has ruined it!  So I'm up as normal and in the office.    May meet my brighton buddy after work (she works in London) or may drive down sat to see her.  But o gym tomorrow now.  

Still no AF but she if deffo on her way, so maybe I am going to be a perfect day 28 girl this month??

Hows your day been?  You must only weight yoursefl once a week, more frequent and you will go mad!!  I will def make it to the gym at the weekend and then do a ticker and then we can make it a weekly event... promise?

I had spag bol (veggie) for dinner.. yum.  

XX

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Evening Laura,
At the end of the day, I have to say, it was a good film, despite watching the brutal abuse amongst prison inmates during the 1940's to 60's. My problem is that after watching something so powerful, I can't stop thinking of the worst bits and they keep reappearing for a few days afterwards. Braveheart did the same to me.

Shame about your trip to Brighton. Hope you still got to see your friend.  

Had a busy day, getting ready to go up North for the weekend. So won't be back on till Monday am as we'll no doubt be back late Sunday.

Always available on text of course  .

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hay Lily - 

Oh didn't know you away this weekend?? Where you off to? XX

I'm feeling bit poorly so didn't see my friend, came home and went to bed, terrible AF pains, came on last night but feel really rough, even strong pain killers are not helping.  

Look forward to your return... what will i do without you!!??

XXX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura, Hope the AF pains have subsided. How was the weekend?  

Went to York and Harrogate. Wish we could have stopped longer  . Late home as expected, now need to sort a lot of stuff out, get ready for work and await parents arriving late morning  .

Speak later. Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Rosie - Happy 2 month birthday!!!!

Oh nice, I love York, what did you do? who did you see?  What did you eat!!

Yes feeling much better now thanks, was pretty poorly on fri and sat, was proper duvet days!

Well I weighed myself, 9stone 4lb.  I'm going to sort out a ticker later and work out my ideal weight.  Going to the gym tomorrow!  

Right off for my tea. X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
Like your tickers  . Wish I was 9 stone 4lb! Don't think you need to worry too much.   Don't think I'm putting my weight on here though!

As for weekend - we visited family. Had a healthy trip foodwise - chicken stirfry; salads; roast.... DH had plenty of red wine and cake to last him a while.

Glad you're feeling better. Not long now before the pill popping starts. I'm almost bursting with excitement for this cycle, now that you've had your op.   How are you feeling about it?

Had a busy day. Have just finished unpacking. Should have done some housework today, but didn't get chance - shame! Maybe tomorrow has become my motto!

Off to bed soon. Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ah as far as I'm concerned housework always should be put off for as long as possible!!  

I was quite surprised that my BMI was so high. I normally aim for 9 stone but according to the ticker thing I need to get to 8.5 to be 25bmi I don't think I will lose all that weight, I'm rubbish at dieting.  So come on how much do you weight? Or more importanly how much do you want to lose?  I'm weighing myself on Saturdays.

Hmmm, if I'm honest I'm feeling pretty pessimistic about this cycle.  I don't know if I want to chang that either, not sure I believe in positive energies any more.  Just gives you further to fall.

So tell me about the LO.. is she smiling yet? 

Had a letter tonight form the Gp saying I have a presciption to pick up, apparently the infection swab is back and they needme to have different anti-biotics That was weeks ago and I'm fine now?? I will try to pop in and see then tomorrow either before or after work.  

XXX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
Strange one re the antibiotics, esp if everything has cleared up. Presumably they found a bacteria that requires a specific antibiotic, but gd idea to check if you need it when everything seems better. I don't like them at all.

Your weight is very good. BMI needs looking at alongside how you feel, what your clothes size is and whether you can feel spare 'inches'! From your last photo, I thought you looked great and healthy too!

About your cycle - I usually look on the worst side too with most things, so that one doesn't get disappointed. But realistically, with IVF, feeling pessimistic wouldn't soften the blow, whereas feeling optimistic MAY contribute to a +ve, with the happy hormones helping things along.

As for me, had a busy day, parents here (cooked us dinner though which was a help), but feel like I'm getting a cold. Hope not, I'm not a good patient. As for weight - I'll tell you about it, when I'm a stone lighter....  

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

LIly!  Please do not be hard on yourself.  I'm very sure you are not hugely over weight.  And you are very healthy and active.  You have not long had a baby remember too!!  I'm sure your boobs all full of milk will add a few pounds!!  As you say too, the actual weight is not everything, its how you feel in your clothes.  Best for it to come off slow and stay off too!!!

As for my weight I'm really fat round the belly and people always ask if i'm preg!   So do need to lose some..  not sure I will make the full 12lb though. 

I've just eaten a organic lentil curry    very healthy but not gonna fill me up I don't think.  

Didn't get a chance to call the GP today, will try to tom about my tablets, seems daft I've only just finished a course of 2 lots of different tablets.  

As for my next cycle, I've started taking my folic acid and wheatgrass.  Don't feel next cycle will work, not convinced much will work to be honest, but maybe I will be more enthusiastic when it gets closer. Who knows.

So mum doing some cooking for you? Thats nice.  Can you have echanachia (sorry about spelling) always good to prevent a cold.. not sure you can have if brestfeeding though?


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
Couldn't log on last night as our electric was off from 2pm to after midnight!!   Bet London wouldn't close down for so long just 'cos of one faulty cable (apparently someone cut with a digger  ). So no shower, no heating, no hot water and no computer. Ended up having a Chinese by candlelight - romantic eh!? Went to bed at 21:30 as it got chilly. I know I've lived without electric in India before, but we're not prepared for it here are we and don't have a cut-off plan in place.

Off to do some paperwork....

Love Lily. xx PS I'm sure you're being so non-enthusiastic re the next cycle to protect yourself. I'm excited and enthusiastic though! With all past experience comes learning and you've had the op now too.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Lily!

Oh no!! CAndlelight and chinese sounds fun though!!  I just got in, went to brick lane for curry.. had garlic chilli prawns.. mmmm!

Had couple of glasses of wine too.  

I just can't get excited about my next cycle, which I'm pleased about in a way, last cycles I had already worked out my due date by now!  This time I need to be realistic.. hopefully I will be pleassently surprised?

Your folks still there?

Hpe you enjoyed your early night!    Me and tim have not DTD since my op.. been a month!! 

XX


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Can you believe it! The electricity has been off again!! Came back from shopping last night to darkness and lots of chilled foods  . Came back on at 04:30 apparently. Anyway, had to prepare for sister, nephews, brother, sister-in-law, auntie and uncle and parents coming. Don't ask me why they all decided to come today - thank goodness for a sunny afternoon.

How's you? By the way what the heck's dtd?

Back later, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

done the deed!!

Been gym!  

Gotta dash... going out for dinner and late. X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

DTD  
So what did you have? Where'd you go?

Wanted to go walking today, but DH reckons he's too busy  . We're off to Devon next Friday for one week, so he wants to get certain things done before we go.... Maybe I could go for a bike ride - it's a bit windy though  .

Bye for now, Lily.
PS I noticed there's a scrabble game going on - where do you play?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm playing 9 games of scrabble at the moment!!    Its not on here its on Face book. I did try to send you the link so you can be my friend and we can play but it would let it send to the email addy I have for you?  Your work one, does it stop some emails?  Want me to try again?

We went to the pub and then to a thai restaurant and got the bus back.... dinner up back in a tad. X


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Back!

Right well I had thai fish cakes to start and then chilli fish and rice and mango salad..... Was YUM!!

Also I went to gym yest (ache today!!) and weighted myself and lighter on them scales and I noticed I've also calculated my weight completly wrong!! You have to do it in pounds and I i times my 9 stone by 16 and noticed on the scales yest that there are only 14 pounds in astone!    So will have to recalculate it all in a bit.

Did you go for your bike ride?


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
Try the hotmail address to send the link. Although I'm off on hols next Friday, but would love to try before then. How long does a game typically last?

Surprisingly DH came in early and we went for that walk! Now should I be offended he also thinks my hips are too big   or just impressed he finished early ?

So what's your new weight? That's a great way to lose it!  

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I am quite sure he did not say your hips are too big?? If he did I will have to have words!

Well I've been for a half hour swim in the outdoor pool and then 15 mins in the steam room! Aren't I good!!?? Just got to try to keep it up now which is the hard bit.  

So where are you staying in Devon? I love Devon?  You staying in a cottage? 

This will be your first 'family' hol?  

Oh can you PM me your hotmail I only have your work one... or is it on your profile? I'l go check it out...

X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Well I've joined and I'm now officially your friend, but have no idea what to do next  .

Well done for the swim etc - sounds lovely and relaxing so I'm sure you'll keep it up.

Had a bad night - was trying to sort bills before we go away  , which was bad enough, then noticed that someone's used our business credit card to hire a car for £280  . How did that happen? Hope the bank are understanding and we don't have too much hassle over it.

As for Devon, we're off to Lynton - beautiful walking round there. We're renting an apartment on the cliff edge -I love waking up to see the sea....

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh sounds nice, hope the weather is lovely a fresh for you.  Talking of which I'm freezing today!!!

I'll go and invite you for a game of scrabble.... go to home at the top and you will see my link to you to play... hope I explained that ok?!!

I think banks are pretty good at sorting out fraud we've had it with a few people at work and they seem to sort it out quickly. 

Arms ache today!!

X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
I tried, but it said error and told me to retry later  . Love Lily. xx Yes it's been miserably cold and windy here too.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

It does that sometime at busy times... try again soon.X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh what fun! I've been. Off to bed now though. Hope you're ok and had a good day.
Love Lily. xx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Laura, Laura, it's your turn! I'm away on Fri so need to get a few goes in!

How was your day? I'm waiting everyday for parcels to arrive (ebay, Amazon, Tesco, Kodak) but they're not coming  . They'll probably all turn up on Friday afternoon after we've gone. It's DH's birthday on Sunday and his presents are within them  . I was also hoping to take the pics with us, down to family.

Other than that, have tried to dodge the raindrops outside, whilst working. It's weather like this that makes me wonder why I haven't an office job.

Bye for now, Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hiya!

I've been!

Sorry didn't get on last night went for a drink with a girl from my team who was leaving and was only planning to go for one but then there was mention of Brick Lane and a curry.... you know I can't resist!!  Been on training today and was so tired as got home at midnight and had to get up early.   Was finding it really hard to focus on the course! Back again tomorrow so another earlt start!  

Oh what you got him for his birthday? Anything exciting! 

I can't believe its nearly my birthday again... wil be doing IVF again over my birthday same as last year!!  

I'm off for a soak in bath before crimewatch and I'll pop back and make a move on scrabble if you've been!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Glad you're ok; was getting worried about you  .

Been!
Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Been!

Just seen your text... sorry for worrying you!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Been!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Off to beddy byes back tom.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh how I do love scrabble - have to wait 'til Christmas before DH will play though  , not now  .

As for DH - got him a watch and 2 books. Still not arrived  . Apparently there's been a technical hitch with the photos, so they definately won't be here.

Glad you had a good night out.

Love Lily. xx Been!

Goodnight - you posted at the same time.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Been!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

You're supposed to be in bed!!   Oh what I would do for some vowels!

Goodnight Sweetie Pie xx

B
E
E
N


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Been!  Is it tomorrow your off?? 

I'm so glad its friday tomorrow I really am feeling absolutely shattered!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

It's all these nights down Brick Lane!   My go now - great   Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm just letting my dinner go down and the off to the gym..... could quite easily lay on safa and watch tv though!! 

I hate going to the gym.    Always feel good once I've gone.  

I'll go check the scrab... you must have been by now!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

So, I'm wondering if you're at the gym?
Yes, it's tomorrow we leave (early I hope). Back next Fri. Will have to finish our game then?
Hope you get some sleep this weekend.

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nope.... not at the gym!! I'm a bad girl!

Well honey, you have a fab holiday with DH and little one.  I will miss you.  

I guess I will still post to myself as otherwise the thread will disappear into the back pages with only me and you on here now....  

Does noone want to join us??!!  

I will text you in the week to see what a fab time you are having!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

I reall must motivate myself to pack  .


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Go pack!!!!

I can't believe you've not packed and your going in the morning!  That would be fine if just you and you going abroad but you have LO and going in this country so will have to pack billions of different clothes for all different weathers!! OMG!!

Pack!!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Only if you play your turn first  

I hate packing!


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Ladies, 

Thought i'd post to get the thread back up the list.

Me and bumps are fine - i seem to be getting kicked all of the time though  

Went to my 1st parentcraft class today.  It was at our local SureStart place and they do a rolling 5 week course.  This week it was about how to cope after having the baby, what to expect in hospital and the first 5-10 days at home afterwards.  It was v good.  What was a bit unsettling though was the average age of everyone else there.  When i signed in i had a look across the list at everyones date of birth.  Not one person was born in the same decade as me!!  

Will post again soon,  take care Laura, LilyAnne, hope you had a good hols.

Pin XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ah Pin... Thanks for keeping me company while lily pie is on her hols!!  It does get lonely!!

Glad your class went well.... I'm having a nightmare with all my face book school/ college mates... one was organising her daughters 18th birthday party!! I've not even organised a 1st birthday one yet!!!  

Wow your 32 weeks now!!!   Not long now!!


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Laura, i know exactly how you feel.  I emailed all my personal contacts in my work email folder to tell them to email me at home for the next 9 months, and an old school friend emailed me back to say her youngest had just started high school and her oldest was about to do GSCE's (or whatever exams it is they do now  ).  It just made me think about how our lives have gone different ways since we left school many many years ago !

We had our scan yesterday and bumps is doing well.  Apparently weighs approx 5lb already & i've got 7 weeks to go     I'm only 5 foot tall so i'm a bit worried about the weight if i go to term     Could be painful.

Pin x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Not that I want to scare you but did you see that baby that was born in czech rep... largest on record.. it was 17lb!!!   Ouch is all I can say, it looked about 2!!

Lily  - looking forward to having you back, hope you had a great holiday!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Back!!!!  

Hi Laura and Pin,
So glad to be back - lovely to have a holiday, but don't you always look forward to getting back to your own bed? Thanks for keeping Laura company Pin: don't worry about the size estimation. They told me 8lbs and she was 7lbs in the end.

Laura - how are you? It was so funny when you texted as we were attempting a very steep cliff, trying not to look down, but the path was soooo narrow and then you beeped! Made DH jump - he was more nervous than me. Amazingly we haven't had a signal all week, unless we've gone into town, so you chose the right moment.

Had a nightmare of a journey back. Loads of delays on the motorways, so we went on A/B roads. Stopped for too long at lunch and got back late. Will have to do rest of unpacking tomorrow.

By the way, I've been!

Lots of love, Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hiya Lily!

Oh its lovely to have you back!

Tell DH sorry I made him jump!!  Little one will be fearless when she is older with all this cliff edge climbing your doing with her!!  Yes you right it's always lovely to get back into your own bed.... although once the alarm goes off on Monday morning I wish I was stil on my hols!

Well me.. hmmm.. I've been rubbish on my diet and accordign to Tims mum's scales I've put on all I lost!    

We went to goose fair yest first with the kids and then with our friends so that was nice.. went on some big rides!! 

Its my nephews birthday today and my mums tom so I am doing the round tom after work.  

Tims mum arranged for his cousin to come over with her newborn to cheer us up! Thanks for that, just what I needed!  Tim couldn't face it and went round to his dad's.  I did the fake smile and had a cuddle etc.  Guess it all makes you a bit stronger!!

Anyway I'm off to say hi to others and then I'l scrab! 

Oh I texted Katey in the week, jack was christened last weekend, bless.

X


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
Glad you're back too! Busy weekend eh? How is Katey - I'm so sad she no longer pops by?
Will check out scrab.
Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I've been again!!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Me too!
They seem to have altered it so I can't see how many tiles are left, or is the info still there? Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

yes thay have changed it all.. you can see how many tile there are by going on one of the bits above the letters as I had a nose... I like it that you can send a message after you go though!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Right I've been now off to bed... in court tom so an early start. 

Night night


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura,
Have you done your present-bearing bit then? Not long before you start your medication - yippee!
How many scrab games you got going at the mo? Tried to do those ** quizzes, but keeps showing me the 'Page not found' result. I give up.

Hope you're back soon. Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm exhausted.. I've been playing footie with my nephew and then had to sing loads of Britney spears on the kareoke with my niece and then go to my mothers!

So thats all the family visits done over the weekend!  I'm free for a while now!  

I'm playing about 10 games at the moment!! Its like another job!!  Yeah Face book has lots of probs I think expec if you try to do stuff in peak times!!

Right I'll go scrab and then must get to beddy buys!

Tim has done a detox shop so we are starting that tomorrow for a week!   No choc or wine or fish or any processed foods!  Just wholesome fruit and veg, pulses etc!!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Blimey - that's impressive!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

We do it about once  ayear.. makes me very tired for first few days but then I feel great... I miss my morning cup of tea though!!

I've been!

X


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm off to bed honey, no caffeine to day so am shattered.  Really fancy some chocolate too!  I hate detoxing!

Had a really horrible day at work.    I wish I'd been a gardener instead of a social worker!

Hows you? All unpacked now and back to normal? 

I can't get on to scrab... tried a few times but can't get on.  Off for a soak and then I'll check again before I jump into bed.


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Laura - what a day! Our works computer blew up!! Changed the fuse and it burst staight away again. Have to go on Thursday to see if we can retrieve the info off it. Not sure whether to pay to get it mended or get a new one. The button has always been dodgy.

As for being a gardener or you could say horticulturalist   - it has been bucketing it down all day today and not pleasant at all, especially with orders to pick up from plants in the open air (and therefore rain too). Why was your day so horrible? Does detoxing make you less resilient maybe whilst you're doing it?

How you feeling re the IVF? To some extent it's out of your hands, so really anything could happen. I'm personally very excited about what's going to happen, especially now you've had the op, which could well make a lot of difference.  

Been. Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hmmm still feeling pretty negative about it, but maybe once I'm doing it I will feel more positive?  Worked out I'm due to start stimming on my birthday!!

I had a run in with one of the social workers at work over something really daft and he is meant to be coming over tomorrow eve.. we kind of patched it up but really can't face getting train home with him tom.  Tim said to just say I don't want him to come over.. but don't want to make thinkgs worse?  Also one of my clients has been befriended by some dodgy blokes who now are trying to sabatage my relationship with my client and make lots of complaints about me (all made up) but still pretty stressful and another one of my clients who lives with her abusive/ alcholic dad is (i think) pregnant... the chacnes of her being able to keep this baby are very slim..... so all in all a poo day!

Oh dear about your comp... what happened.. did it actually blow up!!??  Thank goodness you have your home one too!! Imagine if you couldn't get on here!!!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Blimey, it must be hard to mentally escape your clients troubles. Do you have regular contact with a boss/peer to discuss what's going on?

As for the pc - it frightened me so much! I turned it on with my back turned from it and there was this electrical explosion which made me really jump. I hate sorting pcs out when they go wrong  .

As for your colleague. If he's still wanting to come round, then it should be ok. I hope so. You need some rest and relaxation during your time off!

Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh dear! poor you!!

Yeah I see my manager monthly, I just seem to have alot on at the moment!

I'll go check scrab again.. should be able to to finish this tonight I hope!!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hand shake, hand shake.... Thanks for the game - it was great to play other than Christmas.
Better go to bed I suppose. Love Lily. xx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hope the evening went ok Laura, with your colleague  .
Totally tired today - keep going hot then cold - think I'm coming down with something  . Better go to bed. Lots of love, Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Honey,

How are you feeling today? Hope you not poorly for the weekend??!!  

My colleague didn't come over, he said he forgot his bike!    Been a bit tense today but getting better.

Feeling less tired today, still sticking to the detox.    But we have decided to have a treat tomorrow night! Will try to get to the gym at the weekend and weight myself... sureley I must have lost something??!!

AF is due tomorrow, but not even had a twinge yet. Typical it doesn't arrive when it should when I want it too!

Another game of scrabble then? Must give me a chance to even the score!


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

You're on! I've started a game, but immediately had to pass (wouldn't let me swap tiles??) as I had 3xA, 2xI, P and O.

What's the treat going to be then? We went to sort out pc today, think it's unmendable though. Warranty ran out earlier this year and if the motherboard's gone, it's apparently cheaper to buy new  .

Thankfully, the flu-like symptoms have improved. Parents arrived today for the weekend too. Taking them to Luton on Sunday so may have a day out afterwards.

Will see if you've found the game.
Love Lily. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hay,

Well I'm just sipping a glass of red wine.    We are having a night off but then back to the detox tomorrow.. not sure thats very helpful during a detox but stuck to it for a few days so hopefully had some benefits.

AF arrived this am, 3rd motnh i a row been dead on 28 days. that must be a good thing.  Checked my schedule I start pill on day 3 so sunday.  Booked my baseline scan for 30th October. I cycling!!!!!  

Have lovely time with your folks... I'll check scrab in a mo.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=116429.0

N x


----------

